# Auto Flower....back at it.



## Carty (Sep 22, 2021)

Hey everyone....  many of you who know me know I have a secret love for Auto Flowering strains...  I took a 4yr break and when I returned I was gifted some Sour60 seeds from Bigsur51

This started a 5yr venture into these very cool plants... I broke most of the rules of,  you can't do that with autos... all except cloning, that's true, waste of time.... hahaha.  no reveg, duh uh..

 Diggy Soze has really helped me light this flame back up for autos..  teaching me how to make feminized seeds and, going as far as to supply everything I need.. how cool is that.  I now consider  myself in cooperation with him...

As of now,  I have 2 seedlings up & running of the Uzinberry just a few days old.... stay tuned, this thread is going to take off here soon and be glad to help and answer any questions..
during my 5yrs of growing Autos I received some excellent tutorials from a breeder in the UK.... we were in the process of him opening his own seed bank, was helping with seeds stock
and trials when he was injured very bad in a motorcycle accident halting it all... sad because his goal was to help people in pain ....


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 22, 2021)

Hey Carty , time sure flies eh....

good to see you start a Thread on Autos , several new growers here and they will a lot from you and hopefully have some questions answered

who would Have ever thought that autos would get so popular!.....I wish you much success on your new/old adventure!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2021)

Carty Cool Thread
Have you ever grown


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 22, 2021)

Pulling up a chair.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 22, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Pulling up a chair.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 22, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Hey Carty , time sure flies eh....
> 
> good to see you start a Thread on Autos , several new growers here and they will a lot from you and hopefully have some questions answered
> 
> who would Have ever thought that autos would get so popular!.....I wish you much success on your new/old adventure!


I'm watching, have gifted auto seeds that need used. Also some Bruce Banner Fast seeds as well. Only used photo seeds previously.

Bubba


----------



## Carty (Sep 24, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Hey Carty , time sure flies eh....
> 
> good to see you start a Thread on Autos , several new growers here and they will a lot from you and hopefully have some questions answered
> 
> who would Have ever thought that autos would get so popular!.....I wish you much success on your new/old adventure!



You started all this, hope your happy... hahaha.  and no worries, I have someone blowing up some of your shtuff... 
I knew they needed more room then what I currently have, especially the wide bush one... hehe.  



ROSTERMAN said:


> Carty Cool Thread
> Have you ever grown
> View attachment 279185



Like asking if I knew Burnie (RIP)..  greatest dude, he'd buy Mephisto genetics at seed auctions, then gift me a pkk or 2....  I actually loved their gear so much I used 2 of them to create my only 2 strains I've ever been proud to put my name on.   Gabagoo & Miss Piggy   Both crossed to my  Sour60 I found in just 3 seeds from Bigsur... all the rest were crushed by over stamping postal worker..  lol.

I know I used Man Bear Alien Pig x Sour60 to create Miss Piggy.. she gets huge..
I'd have to go look at an old thread to be sure what I used in the  Gabagoo, but it's still being grown...



Bubba said:


> I'm watching, have gifted auto seeds that need used. Also some Bruce Banner Fast seeds as well. Only used photo seeds previously.
> 
> Bubba



Hey bubba,  I've noticed quite a few peeps wanting to check out auto's..  I'm hoping with my little bit of experience I can maybe save people a few headaches along the way...

#1 Rule with Autos..... start them in 1gal pots...  "they" say to not transplant them.  but I had to,  my seeds were not feminized, and filling 9 large 3gal pots with soil to sex them, not... what I found was they loved it instead..

Stay tuned.... oh,  foods have arrived.. big thanks to Argo's Garden for helping out an old friend..


----------



## Carty (Sep 24, 2021)

Oh.... how about some babies..

And yes, these are labeled wrong...  was unable to read the writing, found out it's Upzallberry


----------



## Carty (Sep 30, 2021)

Okay....  this is going to be fun.   because I truly enjoy growing Auto's,  breeding with them...  And, a recent offer to
be supported by weedseedsexpress offered to sponsor me in repeated growings..   so I chose first from them...
Gelato Auto
Zkittlez Auto
and a non Auto.... Doug's Varin for our medical needs hopefully...  thank you WSE

I am impressed so far with the workings of Diggy Soze here and in just 5 days, well you tell me..


----------



## Carty (Sep 30, 2021)

The tent is being cleaned and prepped for auto's only... time to flower both tents for the first time... depending on how
long the seeds from WSE take,  I may just drop a few others for this run so I don't get behind on this timing....  let ya know soon....  thanks for stopping in..


----------



## Carty (Oct 1, 2021)

Just spoke with the rep at weedseedsexpress ..  says my order should be here in 3 - 5 days... sweeeet.   So yes,  I'll be
waiting for it to arrive and drop down a full order of......

How about you guys decide of the 2..

Zkittlez Auto Fem

Gelato Auto Fem

Plus I may just drop down a few surprises I've had stashed for quite sometime...  oh like.....
Gomers Su Prize Su Prize Su Prize breeder pack Reg   or    Blue Himilayana Auto Reg

Also:   Diggy Soze has sent me some autos to work and chemicals now on the way to reverse a few and make more fem seeds..  something ZeroZero will be doing for me, us.. he's been my seed making partner for years now...
working a strain he calls Upzallberry ..  what a mix, post it up later.. duh uh.





Yes, the label is spelled wrong... get off my butt.. hahaha


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 1, 2021)

The Zkittlez sounds awesome.


----------



## Carty (Oct 11, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> The Zkittlez sounds awesome.



Hey bro.....  dat's what I thought too...   so,  he sent me a 5pk, gonna save me 1 for the collection and start
*
4 -  Zkittlez Feminized from Weedseedsexpress.com * -  Granddaddy Purple x Grapefruit x Ruderalis...
Our Zkittlez autoflower seeds features an admirable stability, robust and bushy structure, up to 20% THC and a sweet candy taste.
This well-balanced Sativa/Indica hybrid is intoxicating with its irresistible smell and is able to fill the room with buds the size of an American football, ready to give you a 'cerebral' kick and a pleasant balanced body high. All without the risk of a time-consuming couch lock.
As the harvest approaches, you'll see multiple shades of green and cracks of orange, combined with undertones of purple and blue.
These 4 will be put into 1.5gal oxy pots...  and because of the air trimming of the roots can remain in these and do quite well... 

And, along side them a few oldies but goodies..

*5 - Blue Himalayan F3.. *  this is an auto that can get some size to her...  also, not feminized so lets see how well I did picking thru seeds as I think I can spot females... hehe.  
The 5 will be started in my small orchid pots.... these get really big after sexing so maybe this will control height a bit.. plus I have no room for these unless I do this... hahaha..

*2 - Kermit's Finger..*    Created this with my seed making partner ZeroZero...  first I created Miss Piggy using Mephisto
genetics called  "Man Bear Alien Pig" and my wife named it Miss Piggy..  ZZ then took her and hit her with some Skunk #1 Auto pollen and walla... Kermit's Finger Auto is ready to be tested....
Regular seeds, going to place both in a single pot slightly larger then the others...  2gal vs 1.5...  hopefully at least
one will be a female..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 11, 2021)

Carty said:


> Hey bro.....  dat's what I thought too...   so,  he sent me a 5pk, gonna save me 1 for the collection and start
> 
> *4 -  Zkittlez Feminized from Weedseedsexpress.com * -  Granddaddy Purple x Grapefruit x Ruderalis...
> Our Zkittlez autoflower seeds features an admirable stability, robust and bushy structure, up to 20% THC and a sweet candy taste.
> ...


Morning Carty
I found this to lighten the day


----------



## Carty (Oct 11, 2021)

Day 1....  starting seeds.

I always start seeds the same way because,  well that's what works for me... I recommend you find the same and stick with it..  if it works, don't fix it...

First things first... clean schtuff up from last grow...  bleach water, wipe down inside of tent & clean floor, fans, etc..

Clean up all the pots, scrub the bottoms to assure drain holes are not  plugged up with calcium and salts...




The center one is the 2gal the K. Finger will go into together...

Drop seeds into water... give a stir before bed.... good seeds will all sink in the AM with another stirring...
my K Finger was dropped last and sank 1st..  why you should always run your seeds 6wks min..

 and the 4 I'm dropping.. 



Mephisto meets Carty's momma of Sour60 to make Miss Piggy, the mom of Kermit's Finger...






procedures...

 into damp paper towels and into baggies..

 place them somewhere warm & dark..

 my little secret spot... oven mit.. hehe


  tent is clean

  tomorrow prepping soil... filling pots and watering to get organics activated a day ahead of
planting...  

stay tuned....


----------



## Carty (Oct 11, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Morning Carty
> I found this to lighten the day
> View attachment 280387



Morning Ros...  funny thing is, that joke is EXACTLY how the name came about..  Miss Piggy was born because of using Mephisto's "man bear alien pig" ..  crossing that with skunk #1 what else was I supposed to call the offspring right?

lmao..  thanks, gonna steal that photo...


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 11, 2021)

Pulling up a chair bro.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 11, 2021)

Im in


----------



## gmo (Oct 11, 2021)

I saw the post with the picture of the seeds in the "breeder pack". My Zkittlez from ILGM was packed nearly identically. Same BIN number too, although I'm not sure what that means. I wonder if WSE and ILGM are sourcing from the same place?

Edit: in further deciphering the code on the packs I believe the first line is STRAIN-(SEX OF PLANT)(AUTO FLOWER)(NUMBER OF SEEDS). Example ZKZ-FAP10 = Zkittlez Female Auto flower 10 seed pack.
The second line is likely the warehouse location. The third line I'm unsure of. It's the same number on all 3 of my packa which leads me to believe it's probably an order number or customer number.
Regardless, I believe this means that WSE and ILGM are using a large seed distributor to distribute their seeds.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 12, 2021)

gmo said:


> I saw the post with the picture of the seeds in the "breeder pack". My Zkittlez from ILGM was packed nearly identically. Same BIN number too, although I'm not sure what that means. I wonder if WSE and ILGM are sourcing from the same place?
> 
> Edit: in further deciphering the code on the packs I believe the first line is STRAIN-(SEX OF PLANT)(AUTO FLOWER)(NUMBER OF SEEDS). Example ZKZ-FAP10 = Zkittlez Female Auto flower 10 seed pack.
> The second line is likely the warehouse location. The third line I'm unsure of. It's the same number on all 3 of my packa which leads me to believe it's probably an order number or customer number.
> ...


You can add "Homegrown cannabis" to that list too. Same packaging. I find Homegrowncannabis to be the easiest transactions pay wise.

Bubba


----------



## ness (Oct 14, 2021)

Hello Carty, I'm growing Auto.  I have two Yumbolts Auto Fem. going.  They are not doing so good.  It's my lights two giixer 120w.  Working on that.  My plants are 9 weeks and small.  But, they will smoke.  I have Glue Gelato Auto fem and Jack Herer Fem coming in the mail.  Happy growing and I'll be sitting in, maybe I'll learn something.


----------



## Carty (Oct 16, 2021)

ness2 said:


> Hello Carty, I'm growing Auto.  I have two Yumbolts Auto Fem. going.  They are not doing so good.  It's my lights two giixer 120w.  Working on that.  My plants are 9 weeks and small.  But, they will smoke.  I have Glue Gelato Auto fem and Jack Herer Fem coming in the mail.  Happy growing and I'll be sitting in, maybe I'll learn something.



Learn from me brother.... I made all the mistakes, broke all their rules and grew some wicked auto's ...  stunted plants are just as much in the breeding as the growing.  Problem is, fast flowering times sells seeds to the kids with no patience.  Unfortunately, this type of market has hurt breeders as they hunt for the faster finisher.... in autos this really sucks.. when I make beans goofing off,  I looked for females that showed sex last giving her more time to veg.  I found 3wks to a month makes for large autos..   males, I look for early trichomes on the calyx's and less leaf growth.... tall.
and again, the last one to show sex..  I'm a pollen slinger, real breeders search thru hundreds to accomplish this... 

Follow this bro......
Start in 1gal plastic nursery pots until they show sex.. even if feminized..  the plastic  pot allows the larger roots to develop first establishing the plants foot hold... build a nice root ball.  Up pot into 3gal felt pot to finish, this will trim these big roots as they reach the edges and develop feeder roots, what u want.

Don't , don't.... feed week 1,  over water,  run on 24hr lights.  either 20/4 or 18/6.  try starting on 18/6 and flowering on 20/4 like I do.  all plants need a dark cycle man...


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 16, 2021)

My Auto mentor. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Carty (Oct 21, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> My Auto mentor. Yehaaaaaaaaa



hahaha....  no worries.   just love helping anyone I can do better.   I'm far from a great grower, but I've learned from a lot of mistakes as I've always liked to experiment...  learned a lot about autos doing just that...

And, I've got some started so let's follow these along on this grow....

I've made a few changes, always have a back up plan incase some seeds just don't show up, like just happened to me.
I put down 4 Zkittlez from Weedseedsexpress and 1 never germinated, but I usually plant them anyway... never showed up to the game.  3 did, however, within 36hrs 1 and stemmed over.... not had this happen in 15yrs or more.
So, 2 are up and going...

The 2  Blue Himalayan showed up, but after rethinking things I culled them for not being femininzed and put down 2 of Diggy Soze's Upzalberry Auto's feminized....

Confused yet...?   lol.

Well, here is what we have going on as of now.....

2 -  Zkittlez Auto Fem by WSE










2 -  Upzalberry Auto Fem by Diggy Soze of Worcestershire_Farms








1 -  Kermit's Finger Auto Reg by Carty and ZeroZero aka: Dos Amigos Seeds


----------



## Carty (Oct 23, 2021)

Hard to believe it's only been 24hrs since last photos....










My Kermit's Finger looking great





catching up is the Upzalberry by Diggy









As I watch these autos maturing my love for this type of growing is grabbing me yet again....  hmmmm?

Autos in both tents 30 days apart would pretty much keep us in meds much better....


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 23, 2021)

autos in both tents?

let’s go , what’s the holdup?


----------



## Carty (Oct 25, 2021)

yooper420 said:


> Have grown real potent autos along with my photo period plants. No problem.



Right?  well, time to get back into it and prove some nay sayers wrong.....  hehe



bigsur51 said:


> autos in both tents?
> 
> let’s go , what’s the holdup?



Ok Big SIR.... ju got it man..   abbra cadabra,   poof.   and it is done.

I currently have 5 ladies flowering, photo periods.  2 half way,  those I'll finish out myself.. the other 3 or 4 will go over to Atilla's place.  He gives me a portion of everything so no worries..  let him flower them out next 2mos while I do a full fun at same time of autos... and autos... and auto's.....  HA.

So, drowning in a cup of water atm are ........  
4 -  Gelato feminized by Weedseedsexpress,  thank you Marc...

2 -  Blue Himalayan regular seeds by Short Stuff seeds,  these F2's made by Dos Amigo's Seeds.. (me and ZZ).

My partner ZeroZero,  the other half of Dos Amigos Seeds, has started 12 Upzalberry by Diggy Soze with a
100% success rate on germination... 

Carty is officially back into the world of Autos.... dedicated to projects with Diggy Soze making feminized seeds of his Upzalberry... one wicked 4 way cross.....  I have 2 up and ZZ has 12 starting...  let the games begin...

Bigsur,   this is all your fault.... hahaha


----------



## Carty (Oct 28, 2021)

Okay.... tent #2 is up and going awaiting plants to push up thru the fresh dirt.

Strains: 
4  Gelato Auto fem  by  Weedseedsexpress  (gifted to me to simply test grow)_




2  Upzalberry fem  by Diggy Soze  (ZeroZero and I are making fem'd beans for Diggy ... ZZ just started 12
(Double Grape x Creme de la Chem)  from Mephisto, crossed to (Wizards Apprentice x Forum Stomper from Night Owl)... below are the ones ZZ is growing and will pick certain ladies to spray...









2  Gomer's Su Prise

Soil:   Roots Organics regular green bag..  You have to grind this  soil up either by hand or find an old coffee grinder
and really get it loamy.. I do it by hand, by time I've completed it my hands are black from all the guano..





Foods:  Mills

Lights:  LED   2 x 40w 

    Always wash your pots,  fill halfway with soil, water lightly and allow that to pack naturally...  fill remainder of
the way and water lightly again...   now it's time to plant..
    I use an old pot stem, push it down an inch, drop seedling in and lightly cover with a pinch of dirt...  now I lightly
water using a dropper.. actually, you know them little tiny turkey baster looking things for sucking snot out of a babies nose...  that things works so great for watering babies.... hehehe.






plant and wait


----------



## Carty (Oct 28, 2021)

And now a peek at the other tent as those autos are growing great.


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 28, 2021)

Hey Carty 
Just found this thread. 
You've put a lot of work into this and I'm sure it will be appreciated - I certainly love what you've done. 
Hope you continue to post these detailed messages and pics. 
I live in Spain but am about to go vitit my son & grandson in CA. 
When I return in February - I'll be cleaning my pots etc ready for an early start in march/April. 
I also prefer auto's (for the speed) and grow out on my large balcony in pots. 
What's your thoughts on starting in small pots and repotting once roots are becoming well established?


----------



## Weirdscenes (Oct 28, 2021)

Also I'm guessing those are airports you're using ? 
I have to work with low budget. 
How much do they cost?


----------



## Carty (Oct 29, 2021)

Weirdscenes said:


> Hey Carty
> Just found this thread.
> You've put a lot of work into this and I'm sure it will be appreciated - I certainly love what you've done.
> Hope you continue to post these detailed messages and pics.
> ...



well, you found it early on as we are just getting going back into Auto's... so pull up a bean bag.

I actually recommend it..  when I started growing Autos years back, tested everything and especially the do's and do nots.. and because I was having to sex 15 plants to find my 6 keeper females, who can afford 15 3gal pots of good soil.. yet it said, do NOT transplant autos.. did I listen, NOpe..  started them all in 1gal plastic el cheapo nursery pots.
Up until sexing, then up pot keeper females into 3gal felt pots to finish..   2 gal minimum.  

I believe doing so gets the larger establishing roots developed that gives the plant a foothold..  by up potting next into a felt pot, it will begin air trimming the roots as they reach the edges and start building feeder roots for up taking foods and water...



Weirdscenes said:


> Also I'm guessing those are airports you're using ?
> I have to work with low budget.
> How much do they cost?



Oxypots,  Airpots...  I call em bumpy pots... lol.  and yes, not the cheapest by all means.. almost $10ea..  although my hydro store has cheaper ones that are as cheaply made... lol.  I prefer the 2gal taller ones with red or yellow bottoms.. perfect for autos..  especially feminized as you can start them in these pots...

Felt pots are fairly cheap too.... so start them in 1/2 to 1gal plastic,  after sexing, into felt...  they love roots organics soil loaded with all the guanos too....  luck man


----------



## Carty (Oct 29, 2021)

Let's start some LST


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 30, 2021)

Carty said:


> Let's start some LST
> 
> View attachment 281233
> View attachment 281234
> ...




at first I thought you said Let’s try some lsd.....my heart skipped a beat.....ha , I found some STP and DMT the other day and put it n my The Last Days sack of goodies...I plan on going out in a bang!

good to see you up and running Carty , you seem to have a passion for the auto which is a good thing because that is where good things come from , passion

we cut down some old school east coast sour diesel yesterday that smelled like a dead skunk in the middle of the road...more skunk smell than this old fart has smelled in a long long time.....if I have some extra seeds I’ll send you some for Christmas


----------



## pute (Oct 30, 2021)

You are the man Carty


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 30, 2021)

pute said:


> You are the man Carty



as long as Carty ain’t the d-man ......lol......I wonder if Boo is still poking the clowns?


----------



## Carty (Oct 30, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> at first I thought you said Let’s try some lsd.....my heart skipped a beat.....ha , I found some STP and DMT the other day and put it n my The Last Days sack of goodies...I plan on going out in a bang!
> 
> good to see you up and running Carty , you seem to have a passion for the auto which is a good thing because that is where good things come from , passion
> 
> we cut down some old school east coast sour diesel yesterday that smelled like a dead skunk in the middle of the road...more skunk smell than this old fart has smelled in a long long time.....if I have some extra seeds I’ll send you some for Christmas



Hey Big....  I've gotten rid of so many seeds last year I'm down to just a handful,  and half of them are from you .. lol.
Imagine that Snow Leopard as an auto.. omg.  ZeroZero is gonna run her next year outside for us see how big he can get her, or wide at least... hehe.
I need to get me a last days baggie going.. my problem would be dipping into it... hahaha..

Some real Road Kill Skunk eh?  used to be the Hells Angels held that cut and nobody else had best not have it.. doh.
Last real skunk I had came from the Mtns of Humboldt grown by a friend..  6mos = 50lbs of some of the stinkiest weed... could have a half Z up stairs in the townhouse... people walk in the front door and know what we had for sale that day....  The Kind we called it... Lime green , purple, orange... omg.  tasted of menthol..  best of luck on them seeds and appreciate  ya thinking of me..   Best thing to do is leave them inside a bud.... muwahahaa



pute said:


> You are the man Carty



Thanks Brother Pute..  and I must say.  A few good peeps are making me look good by gifting me feminized seeds and making my life so much easier...  big thanks to Diggy Soze, & Dave n Marc with Weedseedsexpress for thinking of this guy for getting their seed stock exposure...  kudos guys


----------



## pute (Oct 30, 2021)

Boo ain't there any more.  Had another run in with Dman and he dropped the hammer.  I wish Dman would stick his nose in here again.  Carty you are still on there.....tell him Big and I would love to have him.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 30, 2021)

Carty my Man , Swede came over to the homestead the other day and told me when she got out of her car , she immediately thought there was a dead skunk over on the county highway about a block away

the snow leopard has some shiva skunk in its genes and the ecsd x Ogers has some super skunk in them and these are the first pollination which I think brings a lot of diversity to the gene pool....

mabe the expres is the shiva or the super skunk , who knows....

yeah I hear you on the seed inventory , I will pass all mine down to my kids who have come to appreciate the medicinal effects of cannabis and they seeds will be put to good use...

but yeah , I try and send out a bunch of seeds around Christmas and will do,so again this season...some,chem crosses , c99 , chem 91 , Malawi , ecsd x Ogers , and some,snow leopards 

and I will also have a Bigs Mix , which will be a bunch of the strandivars above and some unknowns....


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 30, 2021)

pute said:


> Boo ain't there any more.  Had another run in with Dman and he dropped the hammer.  I wish Dman would stick his nose in here again.  Carty you are still on there.....tell him Big and I would love to have him.





frankly I would not give that maggot the time of day


----------



## pute (Oct 30, 2021)

I would launch the ejection seat.  He is a member here.


----------



## Carty (Oct 30, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> as long as Carty ain’t the d-man ......lol......I wonder if Boo is still poking the clowns?



Ooooh..   Too soon..   hahaha.   Funny, Boo and I were just talking about that, well, Boo was.... heheee.. and no, I'm no Dman..  I'm Roundman, (old nickname of many)..   and NO,  he is no longer poking the clowns after receiving a lifetime ban....  but, they tend to frown on exposing ugly PM's to everyone by copy/paste to coffee shop..  dang Boo...  oh well, not my style but I back my friend... 

Let's get into this a bit eh?

Tent #2 is now up and running...  be finishing out 2 clones...  an Oger and a Gorilla Glue, neither the best example
of the plant..  
*Roots Organics...* break this stuff up REALLY GOOD by hand.. lots of guano chunks that need to be broken down
to avoid hot spots on baby plants.. plus, the more loamy the soil is the easier baby roots grow..






Seeds germinated 100% on all of them...





Sterilize your cups/pots.. I never use small pots, but these special Orchid pots 





Start planting... I fill cups halfway, water in lightly so the dirt settles naturally,  fill remainder of way and water
in.... poke hole for seedling, inch deep or one knuckle..  plant and eye drop water directly onto seedling area...

I give them a tiny drink daily....


----------



## pute (Oct 30, 2021)

Much better, thanks bad memories.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 30, 2021)

I love the Roots Organics when we used it

then I switched over to ProMix w/MYCORRHIZAE  mainly because I could buy those big cubes and it was less expensive...

we still amend it with Perlite and use mainly worm castings , bat and bird guano , and chicken poo as nutrients.....so far so good


----------



## pute (Oct 30, 2021)

How are you supposed to floral spray.


----------



## Carty (Oct 31, 2021)

I can't imagine the freedom to be able to grow a few plants like that outdoors..  talk about never being out... hehe.

excellent share Bigsur..  gotta love that free sunshine.

I've used the same Promix BX1 w/mych ...   I liked it ok.... the 3.8cu ft bricks are very cost affective and if I was any larger of a grower would consider going back to them... but by the time you add the guanos and worm castings, might as well of bought 2 bags of the Roots...  I've not run across a soil as loaded with goodness as this stuff is....

I'd actually like to mix it 50/50 with FF Strawberry Fields next time around...  keep things more loamy...


----------



## Carty (Oct 31, 2021)

Diggy Soze of Worcestershire_Farms  has asked for the assistance of Dos Amigos Seeds to produce more feminized seed stock of his Auto Flower strain he calls Upzalberry Auto Fem...

Dos Amigos is just me and my bro ZeroZero... we've been making crosses and next gen seed stock together for over 15yrs...
ZZ is taking on the bigger part of this project by germinating 12 of the Upzalberry Autos with a 100% success rate.
they are now in peat pellets awaiting new homes..





Diggy has supplied the chemicals to reverse the chosen plants, even a new scale for weighing things out
and ZZ and I have already discussed our #1  choice will be the slowest female on showing sex.... in my experience she gets the biggest..


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 31, 2021)

A sounds like you and Zero are gonna be busy in the near future...

was ZeroZero in colorado at one time and working on a huge grow farm?....mayb I’m thinking of someone else?


----------



## pute (Oct 31, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> A sounds like you and Zero are gonna be busy in the near future...
> 
> was ZeroZero in colorado at one time and working on a huge grow farm?....mayb I’m thinking of someone else?


Haven't heard that name in a long time.  Good guy.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 31, 2021)

pute said:


> Haven't heard that name in a long time.  Good guy.




yeah if it’s the same dude I think it is , he moved to colorado from Missouri .......come to think of it , I think it’s a different dude because the one I’m thinking of I’m pretty sure he moved back to Missouri 

ohwell , time for another toke


----------



## pute (Oct 31, 2021)

We meant the guy you are thinking of at OP's.   His name was Joe.  I can't remember his username.....His wife died and he moved back to Missouri and then he was killed in a motorcycle accident.


----------



## Carty (Nov 1, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> A sounds like you and Zero are gonna be busy in the near future...
> 
> was ZeroZero in colorado at one time and working on a huge grow farm?....mayb I’m thinking of someone else?



Nope, known ZZ over 15yrs.. went by Pops for a bit,  and you all might recall him as medmUser .. not meduser, that's Chris from Canada...  on the Cabana he is ZeroZero, but rarely rarely on the site anymore..
Actually, ZZ will be the busy one, he's the one who is getting paid to do the job...  seems excited about it and he has
enough stash that doing this project indoors and it can have all his attention.... because attention to details will be important...

Me,  I'm going to pick a female.... and if she sexes properly under 24yrs light, Kermit's Finger will get reversed.... but we'll see...



pute said:


> We meant the guy you are thinking of at OP's.   His name was Joe.  I can't remember his username.....His wife died and he moved back to Missouri and then he was killed in a motorcycle accident.



Talk about ending things on a sad note.... well, hopefully when he was alive he lived....


----------



## Carty (Nov 1, 2021)

Stuffed the small cups into the Gorilla tent to give them 24hrs of light... finishing off these 2 photo periods is disrupting things a wee bit..  but I just can't let them go.... Oger and GG are both excellent smokes and wanted a
little taste before making the switch over....

Like this....  the ones in small cups get up potted tomorrow.. I hate starting them in small pots but it was all I had on
hand atm..  




far left is Zkittlez,  far right is Zkittlez...  center is Kermit's Finger










Upzalberry by my bro Diggy Soze





Zkittlez fem's by WSE (weedseedsexpress)










Kermit's Finger by Carty


----------



## boo (Nov 1, 2021)

I'd love to have my way with that douche bag dman...me threatened me and told me he was gonna post I was a narc...the nutless wonder has to hide when he throws stones...I told howie I'd gladly fly up to the great white north to do him in...he didn't take me seriously...bwahahaha...when uni died so did the cash cow...


----------



## Carty (Nov 3, 2021)

Hey Boo,   you do realize I have plants on this thread... your more then welcome to comment on the grow too.... hahaha..  Looking forward to tasting some of your Gorilla Breath dude...  photos look amazing.

Today I started up potting the new babies.. and realized, I'm missing a few pots... gotta stop taking them over to
Atilla's place, and since I'm backing off of that,  at least I'll keep the pots I have as they are not cheap ones....

For Autos I really prefer the 2 gal Oxy pots with red or yellow bottom.. these pots are a bit taller and thinner so I 
can fit 3 of them side by side and run 6 in one tent,  5 in the other and keep that rotation going.. each time the big
tent is done flowering,  small tent should be 30 days in and ready to transfer over whilst new seedlings get started
in the small one... think it's called rotation grow...


----------



## Carty (Nov 4, 2021)

Kermit's Finger is just running away with this...  it's too bad the big Miss Piggy project in Humboldt fell thru so badly.. had someone making thousands of seeds and everything went bad, even made the news.. luckily nothing was left laying about relating to me or the 300 seeds I donated to them...  150ea of Gabagoo and Miss Piggy.. 

So to have her back in any form I'm a happy camper..  although I do know where there are some stashed away in a seed vault at another site..  gotta hit up my brother Gardentroll..





should show sex any day now..




Zkittles #1 showed sex today... 2nd one has to be close..




and our brother Diggy's work is catching up and looking very uniform


----------



## ness (Nov 4, 2021)

Hi ya Carty, Kermit and Uziberry are looking yummie already.  So, green.  Happy growing.


----------



## boo (Nov 4, 2021)

you may just get me to grow a few autos carty, they seem interesting...meanwhile down on the ranch trimming has been an all day process, took down the gorilla breath today, I'll be sure to get some to you carty, that and a sample of it's tentmates...


----------



## Carty (Nov 6, 2021)

ness2 said:


> Hi ya Carty, Kermit and Uziberry are looking yummie already.  So, green.  Happy growing.



I've actually misspelled the one strain wrong...  Diggy calls it Upzalberry it turns out, best fix the label huh?  lol
The Kermit is pure luck & a joint effort of me and my seed making partner ZeroZero.. and man have we made a LOT
of seed stock and shared it... 

The 2 Zkittlez are looking amazing now too... so both were up potted into 3gal felt pots and are stretching their legs now.. 



boo said:


> you may just get me to grow a few autos carty, they seem interesting...meanwhile down on the ranch trimming has been an all day process, took down the gorilla breath today, I'll be sure to get some to you carty, that and a sample of it's tentmates...



Bro... I ran across a bunch of old photos of when I was growing nothing but Auto's..  and in the back ground was jars.
big jars, not the half sized ones I fill now.  we never ran out of smoke, I enjoyed it much more, breeding was fun... and when your tents are 2 x 2..  man it makes it difficult to spend almost 4mos on a plant to achieve a small yield.
then when Weedseedsexpress offered to sponsor me and wanted exposure on their auto's it was a sign I was going in the right direction... 

Let me approve this Kermit's Finger before I share it, she is truly in test mode... but Miss Piggy got huge for an auto..
hoping she transfers that into Kermit.


----------



## Carty (Nov 6, 2021)

Well hey,  let's see how these Auto Flowers are doing today eh?

2 of them being in 3gal felt pots, looks like 5 or 6 will be max in the Gorilla tent..




Guess who showed sex, and IMHO perfect timing for an Auto... Zkittlez ... a day apart from one another
Spent the past few days up potting plants into their permanent homes..   I placed one Zkittlez into a 3gal felt
pot and the other I left in the 1.5gal oxy pot....  gotta find out what they like best..  









Kermit was left alone being the only one started in a 2gal oxy pot and will be just fine.





Upzalberry by Diggy Soze





this is gonna be epic...


----------



## Carty (Nov 6, 2021)

Tent #2...  babies for the next round and more sponsored plants from WSE and Diggy Soze





















A strain called Gomers Su prise su prise su prise gifted to me, but cannot recall who... now, lets see who is 1st
to spot the Su prise... hahaha











ok.... I love to find out what plants love... so, here we have 2 Gelato in 1gal green Orchid Pots,
1 in a 1.5gal oxy pot... the green orchid pots plants usually develop larger thicker main roots... why I like
to use them for vegging but the 3gal felt for flowering..

Upzalberry in a 1.5gal oxy along with her sister who is in the sink atm draining after up potting and watering..

A single 2gal felt pot with,  Gomer's Su prise... the pk was marked "Breeders Pack" ..


----------



## Airbone (Nov 6, 2021)

You still running spider farmer?


----------



## Carty (Nov 7, 2021)

In my Gorilla light tent oh yeah...  SF1000 that now sell for twice as much as when I bought mine.. 

in my cool grow tent,  I'm running 2 @ 40w ea LED full spectrum white ..  these can be daisy chained, so
thinking about buying another 2pk,  and putting one in the Gorilla tent to maximise things..
 no yellow or purple glare.. seems to be
what they like... 

My intentions are to use small tent for 1st month then as things come down in the Gorilla tent, move the 30 day
old plants over and keep this going until I have many many jars full.... then I'll have the freedom to grow one plant
maybe., veg it for for 2 full months, stake her out proper and put her into a 5gal pot.....


----------



## Carty (Nov 9, 2021)

Airbone said:


> You still running spider farmer?



yEAH baby...   If I had the $ I'd buy another or maybe go with the same version and makeup but by HGL, same
exact light..    but as you can see they perform quite well..


----------



## LongTimelisnr1stTimecallr (Nov 9, 2021)

Ak-47 week 5 using advanced nuts micro,grow,bloom..also calmag..


----------



## LongTimelisnr1stTimecallr (Nov 9, 2021)

Carty said:


> And now a peek at the other tent as those autos are growing great.View attachment 281144


I noticed there's not very many nodes/leads or limbs on the flowering plant..Is that the strain or did u intend for it to have so little bud sites?..


----------



## giggy (Nov 10, 2021)

ness2 said:


> Hi ya Carty, Kermit and Uziberry are looking yummie already.  So, green.  Happy growing.


Hey girl how you doing? You have found the right one to follow on auto's Carty kicks a$$ with em.


----------



## giggy (Nov 10, 2021)

Carty what are the 40 Watters? Been thinking about some diy strip lights.


----------



## ness (Nov 10, 2021)

giggy said:


> Hey girl how you doing? You have found the right one to follow on auto's Carty kicks a$$ with em.



Hi giggy, I'm doing great.  I'm harvesting some Yumbolt's.  I have a light problem.  That I can't work out until March.  Rosterman has directed me to the SpiderFarm 4000, I looked around all kinds of places at different light, and the SF sure sound good to me.  Thank you Roster.  So, I'm hanging around to learn to grow some tasty cannabis.  I just started to get into Auto's and I stumbled upon Carty thread,  Back at it.  So, happy I did.  He's got it going on.  Thank you Carty.  How are you doing giggy?  Sure happy to see ya.  Happy growing


----------



## Carty (Nov 11, 2021)

LongTimelisnr1stTimecallr said:


> I noticed there's not very many nodes/leads or limbs on the flowering plant..Is that the strain or did u intend for it to have so little bud sites?..



Hey brother...  your AK47 looks amazing...  think about cleainng up them bottoms real soon, improve air flow and
promote upward growth..  
No sir,  it's the genetics I'm testing for others...  the seeds coming in from Weedseedsexpress so far are doing pretty good.. have some of their Bruce Banner on the way hoping to get some size with Sativa dom...  gonna have to go
find your thread bro and support you back... thanks for popping in..



giggy said:


> Carty what are the 40 Watters? Been thinking about some diy strip lights.



Hey giggy,  just some el cheapos from the Zon, you know, Ama... man am I high..  lol.
the key brother is to stay with the daylight spectrum while still producing multiple Kelvin ratio's... and why if you 
look at these lights you'll see diff color diodes and usually a single UV..  I've tried them all, stay away from the
Blurple..  these were I believe $40 a pair and can be daisy chained together....



ness2 said:


> Hi giggy, I'm doing great.  I'm harvesting some Yumbolt's.  I have a light problem.  That I can't work out until March.  Rosterman has directed me to the SpiderFarm 4000, I looked around all kinds of places at different light, and the SF sure sound good to me.  Thank you Roster.  So, I'm hanging around to learn to grow some tasty cannabis.  I just started to get into Auto's and I stumbled upon Carty thread,  Back at it.  So, happy I did.  He's got it going on.  Thank you Carty.  How are you doing giggy?  Sure happy to see ya.  Happy growing



I kept wondering if Ness was the same person from TCC.... hey girl, Cartman here, so nice to see ya at it... how ya like that Yumboldt?  always thought it would be a tasty one..  that SF4000 is a great light, I run the baby SF1000 and could add another.. but man have the prices gone up..  almost double what I paid..  HGL runs the exact same Samsung diodes, basically exact same components.. but more USA made..

I've been out of the Auto scene for a bit,  but love them so much I think this time I'm gonna stay for a bit..

Weedseedsexpress  is continuing to sponsor this lucky old boy... up soon, their Bruce Banner


----------



## ness (Nov 11, 2021)

Carty said:


> Hey brother...  your AK47 looks amazing...  think about cleainng up them bottoms real soon, improve air flow and
> promote upward growth..
> No sir,  it's the genetics I'm testing for others...  the seeds coming in from Weedseedsexpress so far are doing pretty good.. have some of their Bruce Banner on the way hoping to get some size with Sativa dom...  gonna have to go
> find your thread bro and support you back... thanks for popping in..
> ...



Yep it me, decided to see what's up and to become a better grower.  Glad you like the SF lights, I will look into the HGL's.  Thank you.  I'll be trying Bruce Banner some time in the future


----------



## Carty (Nov 15, 2021)

ness2 said:


> Yep it me, decided to see what's up and to become a better grower.  Glad you like the SF lights, I will look into the HGL's.  Thank you.  I'll be trying Bruce Banner some time in the future



Hey Ness....  The Bruce Banner with the Strawberry Diesel influence in her should get some nice size to her and why I chose her really.  People complain about the size of Autos, but it's really about choosing the right strain.. I mean, your average Kush veg' and run as a photo period only get to 3-4ft..  so as an auto your looking at a pure Indica being designed as balcony weed by the dutch for the sole purpose of being grown under the 3ft balcony edge....

But boy howdy did the Next Gen of Autos break all the molds...  AK47 really improved size and it all took off from there...  if you want an auto that will get bigger then 2ft balcony weed, ya gotta get one with at least 50% Sativa.

Ordered more pots, lights etc etc to keep things going on the right foot....  going to add 2 of the 2ft @ 40w LED
lights will be added into the Gorilla tent along with the SF1000 led light...  trying to do it better..


----------



## Carty (Nov 15, 2021)

I know it's only been 5 days,  but here we go anyways....  UPDATE





Kermit's Finger just beginning to show sex organs, no sexing yet.... 1mos be nice, she'll get huge..








Zkittlez by Weedseedsexpress  plant #2





Zkittlez #1 just Supercropped and trimmed up a wee bit.... now just grow girl grow...








#1 was F.I.M. cut in attempt to get lower branches to take off better....





Gelato Auto fem by WSE Seeds...  next group of autos now in smaller tent..





Upzalberry in rear and another Gelato Auto in front...  2nd of 3 total.... started 4 and this time, Mongo ate it...
That's right, my Dog ate my homework... hahaha.   he will not touch buds,  but dude loves a vegging plant and
if left on the floor to his access, he will destroy it..  Ladybug slipped up and Gelato #4 is DEAD.. sniff sniff..
The funeral was a flushing good time.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 15, 2021)

How is Kermits Finger smelling


----------



## ness (Nov 16, 2021)

Morning Carty what do you feed your babies or are you growing organic?  Oh by the way your plant are doing great.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 16, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> How is Kermits Finger smelling


Depends where it been lately...

Bubba


----------



## Carty (Nov 18, 2021)

Kermit's Finger is a real beauty...  however, I don't think she is an Auto Flower...  I wasn't sure if this Miss Piggy stock used was before it went up north to Reibsi or before..  because his seed stock that I thought would be Auto Flower, was not... turns out the plant he pollinated with was called "Auto Affy" as a nickname only because she finished fast.. was hoping by hitting her with Skunk #1 auto would help revert her stock but failed to do so....

Genetics:  Man Bear Alien Pig female plant from Mephisto seeds pollinated by my Sour60 x AK47...  
Thus Miss Piggy....
Miss Piggy x Auto Affy was still called Miss Piggy.... grown in the Mtn's of Humboldt got to 11ft tall before being
taken by the PoPo..  1/2 an acre of seeded stock.. sniff sniff.  
MP x Skunk #1 Auto =  Kermit's Finger and yes,  Miss Piggy liked it...

Kermit's Finger is now at my buddy Atilla's place as he runs 7x's the LED lighting I do and since she is not an Auto 
I want her blown up... gave him a 5gal felt pot to up pot her into after he takes cuttings off her to preserve her..

I also took my BOM plant,  Black Oger of Manidoog  (Manidoog is a black oger pantheon) over to his place to be
grown out...  totally just a test plant at this time, but ya never know huh?  I mean,  Chemdog was found in bagseed
and who knows where the seeds came from..  so for this reason I always test stuff.


----------



## Carty (Nov 18, 2021)

ness2 said:


> Morning Carty what do you feed your babies or are you growing organic?  Oh by the way your plant are doing great.



Hey Ness....    funny you mention foods..
      I'd just run out of my Roots Organics foods of 5yrs and was trying to figure out what to do when my bro Argo
hooks me up with a free sample pack of foods by Mills, a Dutch Co... so far it's ok but think it seriously needs to have Calmag added to the list of additional items needed...  thinking of going back to an old favorite...
Foxfarm liquid foods,  Big Bud, Grow and tiger bloom..

let ya know what I decide,  but I do prefer Organics for the taste


----------



## ness (Nov 18, 2021)

Carty said:


> Hey Ness....    funny you mention foods..
> I'd just run out of my Roots Organics foods of 5yrs and was trying to figure out what to do when my bro Argo
> hooks me up with a free sample pack of foods by Mills, a Dutch Co... so far it's ok but think it seriously needs to have Calmag added to the list of additional items needed...  thinking of going back to an old favorite...
> Foxfarm liquid foods,  Big Bud, Grow and tiger bloom..
> ...



Carty what do you think of General Organics?  I got the go Box.  This last crop was grown with General Organics.  I'll fine out how well the crop did after curing.  Just in time for Thanksgiving.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 18, 2021)

Looking good Carty.


----------



## Carty (Nov 19, 2021)

and next up.... new pots,  added a 3rd light..  seeds are dropped and now in damp paper towels.


----------



## Carty (Nov 19, 2021)

ness2 said:


> Carty what do you think of General Organics?  I got the go Box.  This last crop was grown with General Organics.  I'll fine out how well the crop did after curing.  Just in time for Thanksgiving.



I like the sounds of the foods and would run it  myself.....  not too happy with the Mills Dutch products.... supposed
to be a complete line no others needed.. yet I'm seeing






deficiencies.. Calmag most likely..   so I'll most likely be
switching foods yet again and give these Mills foods to wifey for her outdoor plants...

I'm really thinking about just going back to an old favorite in Foxfarm nutrients.  but I also like the Humboldts
Secret too....  time to do some research..


----------



## Carty (Nov 24, 2021)

Babies Update...
win some, lose some..  

with old seed stock your always taking a chance, especially when your not the one who stored it all these years.. 

Wild Thailand Ryder,  dropped 4.  All germinated normally, had tails when I dropped them into dirt.. only 1 decided
it wanted to experience photo synthesis... hehe.   funny thing, it was already labeled #1..  weird..

Luckily I usually have a back up plan... and dropped replacement seeds using more of the Blue Himalayan Auto.. 
these are old to but fresh made when put away via my seed making partner ZZ..

So Far Who is Alive....
1 - Zkittlez Auto Fem by Weedseedsexpress   (thanks guys for the beans)
1 - Gelato Auto Fem by  " ..............WSE ................                                          "
2 - Blue Himalayan Auto F2 by Dos Amigo Seeds  (Me and ZeroZero)
1 - Wild Thailand Ryder

DOA...  3 Wild Thailand Ryder's,  1 Gomer's Su Prise,  

Replaced with.. 4 Blue Himalayan Autos..  

My goal here is to get both tents going and harvest every 30 days... fill some dang jars for a change...


----------



## Carty (Nov 24, 2021)

Just a few shots showing ya what is going on...   hoping this grow shows ya that Auto's do not have to be stunted
runts...  not all these are the same age..  few weeks apart...


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 24, 2021)

yer girls are looking healthy Amigo!


----------



## Carty (Nov 25, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> yer girls are looking healthy Amigo!



Thanks bro...  forget how Autos can take their sweet time and then when they do start budding up your getting daily
surprises as the show comes on fast...

















Diggy Soze Auto, this one is being reversed to create feminized pollen


----------



## Carty (Nov 28, 2021)

Feeding day, took a few shots...  Weedseedsexpress's  Zkittlez is incredible... 2 distinct pheno's,  most likely one taking after mum and one dad.. 











Upzalberry by Diggy Soze.... he's not happy with the name of this creation...  let me see what I can come up with after researching it's genetics a bit first...




Upzalberry #1





I think this one is either labeled wrong or a weird pheno of Upzalberry.. hmm?


----------



## Carty (Nov 28, 2021)

The next ones are already in the makings....  WSE failed to send me the Bruce Banner seeds so I've gone ahead and used up their last 2 fem'd seeds I had on hand.... 1 Zkittlez and 1 Gelato..   and a few other goodies like Wild Thailand Ryder & Blue Himilayan..






Cuttings off of mature Autos in other tent..  just experimenting..  vs tossing them out.  if I can get these to root up fast enough and run them with the next batch... we'll see what happens..   seedlings in center not showing up so.





Zkittlez





Gelato




Other babies coming along for the ride... none of these are feminized cept the Zkittlez by WSE


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 28, 2021)

Damn brother you got some Dank growing. You must have a lot of room. 
Killer job my friend,,,,,,as usual I might add. 
You and GMO are on a role.


----------



## Carty (Nov 30, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Damn brother you got some Dank growing. You must have a lot of room.
> Killer job my friend,,,,,,as usual I might add.
> You and GMO are on a role.



Oh no sir.... it's all an illusion.   You see,  I promised Weedseedsexpress and Diggy Soze I would do seperate grow
threads after offering to sponsor me with beans.. exposure n all.   ugh,  from now on I'll stick to one thread, way to
much work all the double posting...

I only run 2 small tents.. 1 in a closet, other out..   
Cool grow tent -  2 x 2 x 4
Guerilla Light -  2 x  2.5 x 6.7

Only have room in each tent for 6 to 8 plants... some wind up males but most are feminized...

and, I understand if you guys would like these all to be put here... I'd have no issues with that ok...


----------



## Carty (Nov 30, 2021)

Back at it with Auto's and am absolutely loving it....  just spoke with my sponsor at Weedseedsexpress and they are sending me Bruce Banner and White Widow Autos feminized to start in 30 days...  gotta keep this rotation going


----------



## ness (Nov 30, 2021)

Carty said:


> Back at it with Auto's and am absolutely loving it....  just spoke with my sponsor at Weedseedsexpress and they are sending me Bruce Banner and White Widow Autos feminized to start in 30 days...  gotta keep this rotation going



Carty u got some growing going on.  i like to keep an eye on the Gelato Fem.  I'll be growing one outside this Spring.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 1, 2021)

Great job bro.


----------



## Carty (Dec 2, 2021)

ness2 said:


> Carty u got some growing going on.  i like to keep an eye on the Gelato Fem.  I'll be growing one outside this Spring.



Thanks Ness... yours will probably be a photo period huh?   I've been smoking on some and it is flat out incredible.. certain hits you really do taste Ice Cream flavor
She is amazing....  check her sister out


----------



## ness (Dec 2, 2021)

She's pretty, thank you.


----------



## Carty (Dec 3, 2021)

Nice to have my tent this full again...  you  have a small tent,  go with Auto Flowering plants...


----------



## Carty (Dec 3, 2021)

Auto's..... TIPS N TRICKS by Carty

Promoting upward growth in Autos can be tricky..   I started experimenting years ago and found out that this really
helps the plants concentrate on growing upwards toward the light...   Lighting is another trick..  after week 1 you
have to raise the light to about 20" so the plants will stretch towards the light...


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 3, 2021)

a variety of terps to enjoy for sure!

yes it is amazing what kind of plant transformation takes place in 30 days!

some plants can turn into a big surprise , some are duds lol......I do not like taking all the time to grow out a plant only to have it be mediocre in potency and tastes like dog poo

so I have some Bruse Banner seeds , some crosses , my question is , is the Bruce Banner worth growing or is it a potential dud?


----------



## Bubba (Dec 3, 2021)

I hope it's worth it, I have seed for it, but the "fast" version.

Bubba


----------



## Carty (Dec 4, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> a variety of terps to enjoy for sure!
> 
> yes it is amazing what kind of plant transformation takes place in 30 days!
> 
> ...



I feel ya, but just getting back into the Auto game I'm going thru yet another trial and error period trying to find
a few strains worthy of keeping around..  I really like the smoke from Diggy's creation referred to atm as Upzalberry but is working on a name change..   it's a wonderful mix if Mephisto strains, same one I'm reversing for him atm.

Few of these strains I know however and are seeds I put away 5-6yrs ago.   sometimes though you just gotta take a few chances and one thing I can say... rather be lucky then good and I'm awful lucky... hahaha.

The Bruce Banner attracted me for the Sativa influenced high..  all I can do is grow and report for now..



Bubba said:


> I hope it's worth it, I have seed for it, but the "fast" version.
> 
> Bubba



I sure hope so too...  probably why I went with such a well known strain in the White Widow Auto to run beside her..
Hoping being seed bank beans they are what should be expected..  I know so far their (weedseedsexpress) are
very excellent..  about a month away from testing her smoke, but sure grows purdy.. Zkittlez and Gelato..


----------



## Carty (Dec 4, 2021)

The reversal of the one plant by Diggy Soze is going pretty good.  She is getting ready to receive her 4th spray
and am now seeing the transformation coming about I do believe...  what you say,  I'm new to this.


----------



## Carty (Dec 4, 2021)

I've been growing tester plants of this strain from Diggy since I received the beans from him a few months ago...

Last week one finally came down around 65 days over at my bro Atilla's place as I'd brought a few  to him to run..

The smoke is quite good, you know, for an auto....   HA.  I just love it, a nice sweet berry taste to it and bag appeal
it's a great high with a unique genetic makeup using mostly Mephisto strains..   currently in development under the
trial name of " Upzalberry " and Diggy wants to change it...  so for now it's still Upzalberry...











2 Very Different phenotypes...


----------



## ness (Dec 4, 2021)

Carty said:


> The reversal of the one plant by Diggy Soze is going pretty good.  She is getting ready to receive her 4th spray
> and am now seeing the transformation coming about I do believe...  what you say,  I'm new to this.
> 
> View attachment 283389
> ...



morning Carty that's a nice-looking bud starting.  O:K, Cart what are you spraying on your plants?  
Just love the color of green.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 4, 2021)

ness2 said:


> morning Carty that's a nice-looking bud starting.  O:K, Cart what are you spraying on your plants?
> Just love the color of green.View attachment 283396




sometimes he Lee’s on the plants...I would never do that...but I do let my cats pee on my plants...cat piss kush baby


----------



## Carty (Dec 7, 2021)

ness2 said:


> morning Carty that's a nice-looking bud starting.  O:K, Cart what are you spraying on your plants?
> Just love the color of green.View attachment 283396



Why thank you girl.. these Auto plants are just such a diff animal.  what they can stack on during their last 3wks of life is amazing..  pretty sure I'm looking at 70 days on the Zkittlez shorter pheno that is budding up faster.. then ya have her big sister looking closer to 80 days seed to weed.. 

I gotta say,  Mills foods are working pretty well..  my bro Argo hooked me up with a sample pack as he works in a hydro store now...  inside he had put a small bottle of Mammoth P I'll be running next round.. 
but the foods are sure keeping the plants happy and so far not too bad..  it fizzez when you mix it all together... doh



bigsur51 said:


> sometimes he Lee’s on the plants...I would never do that...but I do let my cats pee on my plants...cat piss kush baby



I do not Lee on my plants...  I might Pee on them from time to time....  muwahahaha..   stop telling my secrets.. lol

I tell ya,  the 2012 F2 stock of Blue Himalaya is growing so impressive..   maybe I'll get lucky and one will be a male so I can preflower pollinate a few ladies here and start having some creation fun.. 

I love breeding, okay, pollen chucking... using Auto's.  If you drop the pollen in preflower and only allow the male to open a pollen sac or 2 you get a very small amount of seed stock to venture into.. this is the method I use to search for that one hit wonder..   so far my Gabagoo is the only strain passing the test of time and I want to add to her..


----------



## Carty (Dec 7, 2021)

Just some updated bud porn..

Zkittlez,  the smaller faster finishing pheno..












Zkittlez,  the slower finishing big ***** sister version


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 7, 2021)

Some nice grease ya got there Amigo

what does the zkskittles smell like?


----------



## Carty (Dec 9, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Some nice grease ya got there Amigo
> 
> what does the zkskittles smell like?



Hey Big, how's things....  been overwhelmed here a bit getting ready for a visit from little brother,  seeing how he'll be in the spare room, ahem, hehe...  I had to clean things up a bit, man am I messy..   doing this I'm like, man is that tent awful dirty..  so, yup...  let's do a big clean up, my new bug stuff arrived... time to treat for fungus gnats and you do a soil soak for 20 min then flush..  and flush I did...  think a few may have been slightly locked up as the water was brown..  to many feedings, not enough pure waterings...  I think.. 

Yet, check out these plants..  not sure I'll ever get away from autos again..  they just like me I think.. hehe..


----------



## Carty (Dec 9, 2021)

ps....   Bro, this smaller Zkittlez smells very sweet like I have roses growing in the house..  the smaller pheno that is
finishing faster we are hoping will be ready around Christmas.. gonna be close.  I like the term you used of Greasy
because I do tend to grow very greasy sticky weed... hehe.   gonna be nice to fill larger jars for a change...

Oh..  got a sample nug of some Thai that ZeroZero grew out to about 18ft...  here's one of the seeded buds.


----------



## ness (Dec 9, 2021)

Carty said:


> autos



Looking yummy, Carty.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 9, 2021)

Carty said:


> ps....   Bro, this smaller Zkittlez smells very sweet like I have roses growing in the house..  the smaller pheno that is
> finishing faster we are hoping will be ready around Christmas.. gonna be close.  I like the term you used of Greasy
> because I do tend to grow very greasy sticky weed... hehe.   gonna be nice to fill larger jars for a change...
> 
> ...




old school herbs


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2021)

Looks like candy.


----------



## Carty (Dec 11, 2021)

ness2 said:


> Looking yummy, Carty. View attachment 283705



Why thank you so much... been struggling with photo periods since I had to go to tents,  but the autos seem to take to it so easily ane one doesn't have to worry so much about light leaks or forgetting timers, or general screw ups.. haha.  Like my dog, very forgiving.. hehe.  time to name a strain after him huh?   Mongo.
thanks for always stopping in Ness..



bigsur51 said:


> old school herbs



It do look that way huh?   he said that he had about a 2" gap in the roof he had a hard time getting to to close it up and 2 plants found there way out the cracks, grew another 4ft from a 15ft ceiling so he calls it Ceiling of Green..  hahaha.. go figure huh?  










Some buds of the other one he just calls a mystery Sativa..  seeded by a Thai male.. he's good at missing
males as he gets older, plus he has a bone disease that gives him a lot of problems.. so god bless him for
what he does get accomplished at 70.. 






WeedHopper said:


> Looks like candy.



And here at Day #51 even more so...  the smell is incredible.  nice n sweet, like candy.


----------



## ness (Dec 11, 2021)

Your Welcome Cart.  Started a Lemon Auto, it is now in paper towel, it's been two days and I think it has a tiny white root cracking through the shell.  I'm waiting to make sure Lemon roots before I start a Journel.


----------



## Carty (Dec 13, 2021)

Good luck Ness...  your gonna do fine..  My little girls started showing sex just before week 3....  problem is, WSE
seeds says theirs are feminized and their Zkittlez just showed male..  doh.   But,  my Blue Himilaya F2's are doing 
very well..  and so far all female.  want a little peeksee

Blue Himi just after a little trim/LST work.. removed the top set of large fan leaf to open up lower shoots..








Zkittlez by Weedseedsexpress.com feminized????  NOT.  sure looks MALE to me.. be pissed if I"d paid their
asking prices for seeds to get crap like this.. not impressed and think I'm done growing for them after 2
incidents..


----------



## Carty (Dec 13, 2021)

I am so glad I didn't allow others negativity keep me from getting back into Autos...  was told it was a waste of time, why grow small plants blah blah blah..  sometimes you just have to follow your heart and when I grew Autos before
I always did quite well..  I think they just like me... hehe.

I think I may have one finish in time for the Holiday coming up...  here she is at day #50.







now her big sister.... Zkittlez 1





Upzalberry by Diggy now called "Shire Stomper" .... center front, left rear... better shots in a week..


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 13, 2021)

Looking good Brother Cartman

any smells coming off those girls yet?

ignore the naysayers , whoremongers , adulterers , bunko steerers , and evildoers , they are all mostly fueled by jealousy


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2021)

Nice job Carty.


----------



## ness (Dec 14, 2021)

Carty said:


> Good luck



Thank you, Cartman for the Luck, I know I can use Luck.  Since, I'm growing under 8-T5's.  The best Yumbolt plant I grew this last time was grown under the T5s, I just want ta grow.  Cart, I'm going to try and PM u again.  I wasn't able to send a PM last time.  Happy growing. ￼


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 14, 2021)

Ive grown many plants from start to finish under HOT5s and got some nice dank.
I had an 8 tube 4ft system that put out 40,000 lumens that i could set right down on top of the canopy. When i was vegging with 6500k tubes they were 2" from the canopy and when flowering with 2700k i kept the 4" from the canopy. My buds were tight and were awesome.


----------



## ness (Dec 14, 2021)

The T5s where the first set of light that I start with.  I just order a 10 pack of tall fabric pot from amazon, What was that price.  I'll have to look back at my order.  I should get them by tomorrow,


----------



## ness (Dec 14, 2021)

Well, I'm going to get started on deer stew.  Happy travels.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 14, 2021)

This was with HOT5s.


----------



## Carty (Dec 15, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> Looking good Brother Cartman
> 
> *any smells coming off those girls yet?*
> 
> ignore the naysayers , whoremongers , adulterers , bunko steerers , and evildoers , they are all mostly fueled by jealousy



Hey Big...  I went to open  the tent tonight to do some flushing and wham...  the aroma hit me right in the face... a
nice berry sweetness coming from the tent.  as I brought out the small Zkittles plant I walked over to my visiting
baby bro and said,  lightly touch it..  he said it was like touching honey..  very nice sweet smell coming off of her..
but not to loud either..


----------



## Carty (Dec 15, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> This was with HOT5s.
> View attachment 284057
> View attachment 284058
> View attachment 284059
> View attachment 284060


Your buds got a nice fatness to them..  hoping to increase mine next run... but autos tend to fatten up way
towards the end of their life span..  we'll see as mine are approaching 60 days..


----------



## Carty (Dec 15, 2021)

ness2 said:


> The T5s where the first set of light that I start with.  I just order a 10 pack of tall fabric pot from amazon, What was that price.  I'll have to look back at my order.  I should get them by tomorrow,



Fabric pots make all the difference...  I find that 2gal is enough for a plant that is only going to live 70 to 75 days eh?
especially because it air trims the roots..
this is why I start mine in plastic pots used for Orchids... lots of air holes and this type of pot allows the plant to establish the larger finger sized roots used for grabbing onto earth, rocks, etc...  then up potting to felt pots begins
to break this stuff down..  I think this is why you need to run a good mychorrzae when roots are air trimmed...

Just my 2 cents on it... 

I've got 2 more plants to sex then I'll begin up potting each one into a few Oxy Pots..  already culled one male Zkittlez that was supposed to be feminized by Weedseedsexpress...  not impressed with their gear, mine is better.. LOL.


----------



## ness (Dec 15, 2021)

Carty said:


> mychorrzae



I have a jar of Root Magic mychorrae +, I was going to start using it when I transplanted.  I'm looking forward to this grow.  I was going to start a Yumbolt but it turns out it is a photo. So, I have a Lemon Auto in paper towels right now.  I'll be taking a look at it in a little while.  This is the 2nd day in. 

This is the first time Amazon has lost my order, 3 gal tall felt pots, and a nice wallet I got for TJ for Xmas.  Amazon gave me the opportunity to replace or money back, I chose to replace my order.  I should receive my item before Christmas.  It's crazier this year at the postal service.  Happy Growing. ￼


----------



## ness (Dec 15, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> This was with HOT5s.
> View attachment 284057
> View attachment 284058
> View attachment 284059
> View attachment 284060



WeedHopper such beauty you grow.  Do you grow in water all the time?  That is something else under Hot5's.  Are they Photo's?   Thank you for showing me. ￼


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 15, 2021)

Ness2
Those i grew in my DIY DWCs. I was living in Florida at that time and growing in DWCs. My medium believe it or not was Neoprene inserts. That is an 8tube 4ft HOT5 system. Put out 40,000 lumens. 6500k tubes for vegg and 2700k for flower. And yes they were Photos. And your more then welcome. I want ppl to know you can grow nice dank with HOT5s if done properly.


----------



## ness (Dec 17, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Ness2
> Those i grew in my DIY DWCs. I was living in Florida at that time and growing in DWCs. My medium believe it or not was Neoprene inserts. That is an 8tube 4ft HOT5 system. Put out 40,000 lumens. 6500k tubes for vegg and 2700k for flower. And yes they were Photos. And your more then welcome. I want ppl to know you can grow nice dank with HOT5s if done properly.



I am giving my T5s a go.  I just planted my Auto Lemon but I can't upload any picture so there is no since in starting a journal.  I have to figure something out.  I also live in Florida for some years, and I hated it.  The seasons are all mess up.  Here in GA I have my Season's.  Which I'm enjoying very much.  Have a good day.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 17, 2021)

Just keep them right on top of the canopy brother and they will be fine.


----------



## ness (Dec 18, 2021)

Morning my lemon auto popped the surf of the soil yesterday.  It only has one cotyledons leaf but seem OK. I got to go down to the barn and see if I can fine my Xmas decorations before Christmas is over.  Time to start this day.


----------



## Carty (Jan 2, 2022)

things went well.... run 3 ongoing.


----------



## Carty (Jan 2, 2022)

Xmas Chop


----------



## Carty (Jan 2, 2022)

Harvesting 6 good  oz's was great...  shared some with Atilla.   He ran some of Oldsogs gear for me and this is a
nice  D'Grape Fire he just chopped...


----------



## ness (Jan 2, 2022)

nice crop Cart.  I'm dreaming of a stash and other yummies.  My time will come.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 2, 2022)

Enjoy that harvest Carty!


----------



## Carty (Jan 3, 2022)

Thanks so much for the kind words and all the likes..  getting these small tents dialed in running photos was just causing me headaches..  not enough ceiling, some of the Autos barely fit.  hehe.

I'm working on getting some of my original Miss Piggy seeds to grow, she was a real beast..

I am impressed with this Wild Thai Ryder Diesel from Fast Buds.. she flowers up very fast and starts to put weight
on compared to other autos.. nice structure and her height comes in typical..  2 - 3 ft, bushy..

Day #38  (photos taken a week ago)










Gelato by WSE same age approx..








Blue Hemi x 2...  I think these were messed up as Autos... my bro ZeroZero made them, outdoors to close to
photo periods he seeded.. these are acting weird, one not sexing the other threw hairs then never flowered under
18/6..  nice plants, you can already see the blue hue to them... but no longer can call them an Auto.. sowwy..


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 3, 2022)

those plants look a little on the light green side

give them a shot of cal-mag Mang

and good to see Staind


----------



## Carty (Jan 9, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> those plants look a little on the light green side
> 
> give them a shot of cal-mag Mang
> 
> and good to see Staind



Yeah, they just got abused here...  shots a bit old.  I had just treated them for a fungus gnat infestation I was losing.. now they are dead laying in the bottom of the tent awaiting vacuuming.  It was a 20min soil soak on each one.
then treated them with a full organic dose of things, calmag being one of course, pk... some organics..

However,  I don't believe the calmag that is in the Mills Foods mix of things isn't strong enough by itself..  think I need
to get a small container to add to it eh?

Notice the one up front still not coming around.  I believe it's no longer an auto and think ZeroZero allowed
his photo period pollen to hit it also... scrapping her.





The WTR recovering just fine and beginning to add weight finally...





The Gelato by WTR seeds still a bit rough but coming around..


----------



## Carty (Jan 9, 2022)

Next Up...  Sponsored grow from OG 2.O brother.  (Alaskagrown)

I've known this cat for almost 20yrs.  Lost contact for many of that and just now hooked back up again.  So cool as
he is still running my Wardawg strain, my 1st real cross.  AK47 x Blue Moonshine bx3 male of mine..  crossed to
a badass ChemD.  Donated 500 seeds to Chris as meduser.ca back then and AG is still loving it and growing it...
how cool is that.

Hooked back up with him when he offered the entire site beans he'd just made in 2021..  My next grow will be his

Auto Blueberry

Meanwhile, be passing the Gambian x Haze Auto to my partner Diggy Soze up in Mass to see what he can do with it.

Strain:  Blueberry Auto F2
Breeder:  Alaskagrown
Lights:  All LED's,  Spider Farmer SF1000, 2 Hlux 2ft @ 40wea all daytime spectrum.
Soil:  Roots Organics
Schedule:  18/6 until last 2wks,  20/4

Tomorrow I will fill my 1gal pots 3/4 full and water them in..  by doing this early your allowing the organics in the soil to become active before the seedling goes into it.. 

Seeds will go into water overnight, then into paper towels for 2 days.. should be ready after that..


----------



## ness (Jan 9, 2022)

Cart do you use some kind of sticky pads on top of your soil.  I notice yellow pads they have to be sticky right?


----------



## Carty (Jan 9, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Cart do you use some kind of sticky pads on top of your soil.  I notice yellow pads they have to be sticky right?



Yup... in the swamp, even store bought soils have fungus gnats or eggs in them..  so I have to use "Sticky Traps"
all the time.  even had to soak the soil on the current grow and why they looked so sickly for 2wks..  

I buy them by the bulk pack and cut my own up..  only way it's cost affective.  some swear by mosquito dunks for
this also..   sticky traps work because most bugs are attracted to yellow light, thus the yellow.  The land on it and
walla, stuck for life.


----------



## ness (Jan 9, 2022)

I'll have to invest it some of thought sticky traps.


----------



## RonnieB (Jan 9, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Carty Cool Thread
> Have you ever grown
> View attachment 279185


They  have a drop Monday coming actually 12pm eastern time in the USA..I may grab something but I have most of their stuff and the stuff I need is never seen availavble . I'm growing Night Olws latest now. Queens Banner 3, Purple Pope, Poecicle and stomething that starts with an M. ALso growing 3 bears og x samsquanch, chemdawg, gorilla cookies, iced gushers, Runt hybrid,  purple rocberry, and Unicon Burst from gas reaper..with 2 photo period runtz  red pop crosses in the tent called OMFG


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 9, 2022)

RonnieB said:


> They  have a drop Monday coming actually 12pm eastern time in the USA..I may grab something but I have most of their stuff and the stuff I need is never seen availavble . I'm growing Night Olws latest now. Queens Banner 3, Purple Pope, Poecicle and stomething that starts with an M. ALso growing 3 bears og x samsquanch, chemdawg, gorilla cookies, iced gushers, Runt hybrid,  purple rocberry, and Unicon Burst from gas reaper..with 2 photo period runtz  red pop crosses in the tent called OMFG


Sounds like you have a friend on the inside
Nice seeds


----------



## Carty (Jan 10, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Sounds like you have a friend on the inside
> Nice seeds



Right, nice selection there RonnieB..   If you do any making of beans,  remember us broke mofos... lol.

Thinking about looking for some to buy myself.. maybe hit up some brothers over at AFN..  for now, I'll await
these Blueberry Auto seeds to arrive any day now..


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 10, 2022)

Carty said:


> Right, nice selection there RonnieB..   If you do any making of beans,  remember us broke mofos... lol.
> 
> Thinking about looking for some to buy myself.. maybe hit up some brothers over at AFN..  for now, I'll await
> these Blueberry Auto seeds to arrive any day now..



hey Amigo , if there are any beans in my collection that you are lusting for just holler…mi frejoles es tu frejoles

ecsd x ogers
c99
snow leopard
big sandy holyweed


----------



## RonnieB (Jan 10, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Sounds like you have a friend on the inside
> Nice seeds


Nope no special treatment here judtv


Carty said:


> Right, nice selection there RonnieB..   If you do any making of beans,  remember us broke mofos... lol.
> 
> Thinking about looking for some to buy myself.. maybe hit up some brothers over at AFN..  for now, I'll await
> these Blueberry Auto seeds to arrive any day now..


I'm happy to share my extras


----------



## Carty (Jan 14, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> hey Amigo , if there are any beans in my collection that you are lusting for just holler…mi frejoles es tu frejoles
> 
> ecsd x ogers
> c99
> ...



Hey Big... You've already sent me the top 3.  ZeroZero is running all of them this season along with some Super Skunk F5's and if we find a good stinky frosty male he may hit a few strains..  I've shared the Snow Leapard with my buddy Argo awaiting for him to blow it up..  we are running a few here and the ecsd but over at my buddy Atilla's place.. going there tomorrow night to do a photo shoot... lol

The Auto's I was waiting for from Alaska finally showed up..  put down 9 Gambian x Haze Autos..



RonnieB said:


> I'm happy to share my extras



Up for any trading.?  Have a few auto's now or photos but not many...  just hate accepting beans without offering any up.. lol.


----------



## RonnieB (Jan 15, 2022)

Carty said:


> Hey Big... You've already sent me the top 3.  ZeroZero is running all of them this season along with some Super Skunk F5's and if we find a good stinky frosty male he may hit a few strains..  I've shared the Snow Leapard with my buddy Argo awaiting for him to blow it up..  we are running a few here and the ecsd but over at my buddy Atilla's place.. going there tomorrow night to do a photo shoot... lol
> 
> The Auto's I was waiting for from Alaska finally showed up..  put down 9 Gambian x Haze Autos..
> 
> ...


I have plenty of freebies I'll never use happy to help any fellow growers. No strings attached other than grow them don't hoard deal?


----------



## RonnieB (Jan 15, 2022)

Shoot me a message and I'll hook you up


----------



## Carty (Jan 19, 2022)

RonnieB said:


> Shoot me a message and I'll hook you up



How cool...  ya know what I find out.  The more seeds I share the more love comes back to me..  Thanks brother..

And they are off...
9 for 9 on the seeds my brother up in Alaska sent me just recently...
Gambian x Haze Autoflower


----------



## Carty (Jan 19, 2022)

BEWARE of Weedseedsexpress people.    

I've had my last 2 grows ruined with freebies from them.  Gifted me 5pks of seeds, I'd put down 4 and save one just
in case I loved the strain I could work it..  Gelato and Zkittlez.

Zkittlez out of 5 seeds I got one,  repeat,  1 plant ...  was very good mind you, but seeds are different sizes, colors and I actually had MALES in feminized seeds...   

Gelato wasn't much better.. 2 of 5.   good enough weed but  don't feed it..

Wild Thailand Ryder Diesel on left                WSE Gelato Auto on right





Gelato Auto











Wild Thailand Ryder, my 10 yr old seed stock


----------



## Carty (Jan 19, 2022)

Nothing affects your ability to fill jars then bad grows.  When you should be harvesting 6 beasty plants and you
wind up chopping down 2,  it's just not working..   So, making some changes and going back to old school ways..
Not using feminized seed stock,  starting 9 plants to get 4 to 5 nice females, then up potting the girls.. this worked
for me for years and I'm going back to it..

My next few grows are already decided..  and since these 2 plants will be coming down in 2 wks at 75 days, I'll be
ready to start 9 more and it will be the Blueberry Autos.

I'd like to thank an old friend of 20yrs,  Alaskagrown,  for donating not just to me but more then 20 others...


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 19, 2022)

Excellent work you are doing with the autos and various seed banks.  Every time you post I cannot block out of my head the voice of Eric Cartman as I am reading your stuff, including Eric's attitude.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 19, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Excellent work you are doing with the autos and various seed banks.  Every time you post I cannot block out of my head the voice of Eric Cartman as I am reading your stuff, including Eric's attitude.


I do the same


----------



## Carty (Jan 22, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> Excellent work you are doing with the autos and various seed banks.  Every time you post I cannot block out of my head the voice of Eric Cartman as I am reading your stuff, including Eric's attitude.



Well hell,  might as well change my Avatar to give you a little sumin sumin.. brb.


----------



## Carty (Jan 22, 2022)

After all..  I'm a bit of a fatarse,  and for sure have the sarcasm and smart arse mouth to be Cartman.  I changed it to
Carty when I joined here so when you google that name hopefully I won't show up anymore.. hahaha.   

And,  instead of waiting and since I'm like less then 2wks from chopping this WTR..  I've gone ahead and put down
6 Blueberry Autos from Alaskagrown, thanks dude.  yours are on the way.  Love trades.
his Gambian x Haze went 9 for 9, all up and green.  I dropped 6 seeds into water and overnight all sank.. now in damp paper towels and inside a baggie, they should be ready Sunday or Monday night depending on how long I want the tails to get.

These 6 are going into my Oxy pots..  so be cool to do a side by side grow of the 2 setups..  and all these gotta be sexed, but I always had good  luck doing that.  Not sure yet if females will get up potted or if I see what I can do with these smaller  pots..

see ya soon..


----------



## Carty (Jan 24, 2022)

Gamz...  Gambian x Haze Auto by Alaskagrown

2 days old,  born on my Mom's birthday so this is being grown in her memory as she loved my home grown
meds I'd send her. . (RIP Sandy Bottoms)


----------



## Carty (Jan 25, 2022)

So, just finished my nightly duties..  usually wait for her to go to sleep and I get busy on the plants... kind of nice and
relaxing as even the pooch is down for the night..

The 9 Gambian x Haze Autos are now in the taller tent with stronger lights, meanwhile I just started the 5 Blueberry
Autos in the Oxy  Pots..  Ladybug cleaned the tent up for me while I was gone at Dr office today, how cool.. 







Spider Farmer SF1000  approx 300w hps equal.  




2 - 40w HLUX 2ft LED light,  1 in front and 1 in rear..  come on a few min after the SF.





At just 3 days old these are already impressive..  





The Blueberry seedlings all had tails over 1" long,  all in Oxy pots and Roots Organics soil.. watered in with a
Teaspoon of Miko Mykro and Key Uptake as a starter, no foods until end of week 1.


----------



## Carty (Jan 29, 2022)

Most of us like to get to the bottom of strains we grow, I did that recently and got some great help..

Gambian seeds provided by Foolonthehill who took it to an F6 dialing in a beast of an auto.. donated some seeds
to Rollit at Opengrow.  

Rollit grew out a batch of seeds and loved it so much he made F7 stock to work with..
He then took the F7 and crossed it to a Neville's Haze Auto..

2014 Rollit at Opengrow started 80 seeds of Gambian x Neville's haze and this pollen drop harvested the first
batch of 200 seed stock, which these are a part of.   

The female used for breeding pulled in the 200 seeds and 62.4 grams.  Rollit never did name this cross so my
buddy Alaskagrown is going to hit him with 2 ideas we came up with.  

Gambian x Neville's Haze  -   Gamz  or  Gamhzn

1 week old, just received their 1st feeding..





been experimenting with identifying female seeds by studying feminized seeds... think I went 8 for 9
as the only stretching one is here in the center





My 2 favorites so far





See ya soon


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 29, 2022)

Looking good as usual brother.


----------



## Carty (Jan 31, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Looking good as usual brother.



Why thank you..  so looking forward to getting some of my gear returned to me.. the Vault works.. lol.
38 -  Gabagoo #2  (was my favorite pheno)
47 -  Gabagoo #4 (biggest pheno)
19 -  Blue Vangoo   (kush van stitch in her)

I'm having this inner battle on what to start 1st.  I'm leaning towards the BV..

2 days since last photo...  time to lower the lights too..  get this ball a rolling.

*Come on in..*



..


















2 Blueberry born 1/29


----------



## Carty (Jan 31, 2022)

I made this feeding chart using the Mills Foods chart for "Light" feeding..  and 1st feeding at 1wk is at the end of the
week day 7.  no foods week 1.

*Everything below the yellow line are additives not included in the Mills Line of Foods..*


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 31, 2022)

that chart is some good stuff Carty , thanks for posting it

i wish I was as disciplined as you , I just put it on cruise control and play it all by feel but it’s easy to do that outdoors


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 1, 2022)

I write down the date i planted the seed. The date it popped and the date i flipped the *****. Thats it. I suck at records.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 1, 2022)

Carty said:


> Hey everyone....  many of you who know me know I have a secret love for Auto Flowering strains...  I took a 4yr break and when I returned I was gifted some Sour60 seeds from Bigsur51
> 
> This started a 5yr venture into these very cool plants... I broke most of the rules of,  you can't do that with autos... all except cloning, that's true, waste of time.... hahaha.  no reveg, duh uh..
> 
> ...


Go with God's Blessings ....!


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 1, 2022)

gmo said:


> I saw the post with the picture of the seeds in the "breeder pack". My Zkittlez from ILGM was packed nearly identically. Same BIN number too, although I'm not sure what that means. I wonder if WSE and ILGM are sourcing from the same place?
> 
> Edit: in further deciphering the code on the packs I believe the first line is STRAIN-(SEX OF PLANT)(AUTO FLOWER)(NUMBER OF SEEDS). Example ZKZ-FAP10 = Zkittlez Female Auto flower 10 seed pack.
> The second line is likely the warehouse location. The third line I'm unsure of. It's the same number on all 3 of my packa which leads me to believe it's probably an order number or customer number.
> ...


I have a pack of ILGM skittle autos too .I will check mine also .I bought them with 3 months


----------



## Carty (Feb 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I write down the date i planted the seed. The date it popped and the date i flipped the *****. Thats it. I suck at records.



OMG That is exactly how I do it.. used to keep paper records, now it's all on the plants label.   
On the front is strain name,  plant # like order it was planted in is all,  who from's initials..
On back..  DOB - Date of Birth 
...................  DOS - Date of Sexing
...................  DSC -  Date of Supercropping.

IF autos.. if not autos it would be DOF second for day of flip to flowering..  but I like to have everything right there at a quick glance, just makes life easier.  guess it also depends if your in a friendly state on what records ya keep.. lmao


----------



## Carty (Feb 2, 2022)

Made the decision on what I'll be running when my old seed stock arrives.. was mailed out today.. 

Blue Vangoo hoping someone on here will run the Gabagoo soon... Weedhopper..  hehe.  when you get yours,
what is your schedule look like to run them and will you make seeds?

The Gamhazyn plants are looking awesome 12 days in..  should see some sexing beginning this wekend..

Lowered the lights finally,  and installed a new small clip on fan I found at the Zon after returning 3 that are
supposed to plug into the USB port on the surge protector, fan would spin once then stop..  junk.  so went
back to regular plug and this fan is so quiet and the clip has plenty of strength for $14.


----------



## ness (Feb 2, 2022)

Hello Carty good to see ya.  Everything is looking fine at your house.  I'll be watching the Gambian x Haze Autos I'll be growing some beans next grow.  Have fun.


----------



## Carty (Feb 5, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Hello Carty good to see ya.  Everything is looking fine at your house.  I'll be watching the Gambian x Haze Autos I'll be growing some beans next grow.  Have fun.



Hey girl...  tell ya what,  these plants are beautiful.  You can really tell the Gambian F7's were stable because these
ladies are very uniform.  Out of the 9,  it looks like I'll get 7 females and 2 males.  1 male already culled for showing
sex to fast and being to tall and super lanky..   then, there's the other male.    oooh baby,  he'll be making a few
seeds before he gets wacked off...  so to speak.

Finally today, 2wks old.  I'm thinking about taking the 2 HLUX lights out of here and running all 4 in the
smaller tent as it was working great in there.   then, double up on the Spider Farmer SF1000.. gonna take
some measurements and see what fits...   time to get more serious..


----------



## Carty (Feb 5, 2022)

Got a taste of Miss Piggy as the one plant that made it was over at the other house...   she's something special too..


----------



## Carty (Feb 5, 2022)

Wild Thailand Ryder taken at 72 days


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 5, 2022)

Carty said:


> Got a taste of Miss Piggy as the one plant that made it was over at the other house...   she's something special too..
> 
> View attachment 287608
> View attachment 287609


looks as pretty as a prom date ...nice !


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 6, 2022)

enjoy that harvest Amigo!


----------



## Carty (Feb 9, 2022)

Anyone want to learn how I do my "Pre-Flower" pollen dropping ??   it's actually easy with autos.

Seeds take 6wks to be good viable seeds IMHO..  so for the life cycle of the auto, this is perfect.

Preflower pollenating is simply how it sounds.  A plant can only get pregnant by the amount of hairs exposed at
the time of the males pollen drop.  so during preflower this is why it works and seed production usually comes in
around 20 - 40 seeds from all plants combined.  so not bad.

This way you preserve your strain and don't lose your entire crop to seeded bud.  plants closest to the male will get
the most pollen so think about that too..  

By trimming the male way back right as the pollen sacs are full and drooping,  you can see better as they open and
control things even better.  here is a male I've prepared and hopefully you will see why I chose him for his early
trichome production,  especially on the calyx.

A male just "Hanging" around..  he's about ready to open a few and start the show...




Fuzzy males is a good thang.. hehe




Here you can see them swelling about to open up a few..





The girls are getting up potted into their new homes tomoorow after we go pick up some soil..  thinking I'm starting
to get this dialed in a bit...  sure hope so, loving being back into the auto flowering scene..


----------



## Carty (Feb 9, 2022)

Well,  goodies arrived and I cannot be happier and big thanks to Giggy for helping me hook back up with old friend.
Gardentroll, love to see ya here bro.  

Here is what he returned to me:
Acapulco Gold F3
Herijuana from Chris (old stock)
Bubba Chunk f2  Huge seeds
Skywalker OG
few others I cannot recall..
*
Autos*
Agoo
Gabagoo
Blue Vangoo

If someone is interested in trying some of the Blue Vangoo,  I have a 10pk I'd love to give ya.. but please, you need
to be able to start them soon ok, all I ask.  this is seed stock I made about 8yrs or so ago, give or take I'm sure.. lol.
hit me up.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Feb 9, 2022)

Carty said:


> Anyone want to learn how I do my "Pre-Flower" .... hopefully you will see why I chose him for his early
> trichome production,  especially on the calyx.
> 
> Awesome


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 9, 2022)

Did all those Autos come from the Agoo?


----------



## Carty (Feb 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Did all those Autos come the Agoo?



Not sure what your exact question was here brudda..  I do know this,  got some Blue Vangoo and Gabagoo for ya, shoot me a pm ok..

Agoo caught me by surprise..  never did get the Gabagoo #2 back, may have been gone.  The Agoo was a small accidental breeding done at the time of the Blue Vangoo grow.  some of the pollen drifted past the Kush Van Stitch ladies and hit my Deimos Auto from DIRT..  miss that bro.

see ya soon


----------



## ness (Feb 10, 2022)

Carty said:


> Hey girl.



Hey back at ya, Looking really beautiful up in their Cart. 

Haven't been around because I got a mild case of pneumonia, elevated white blood cell count and had to be hospitalized for 5 days on my birthday the 5th.  Oh boy I was ill with the dried heaves.    

My Lemon is making it but sure is tiny buds but I'm letting it grow I should receive my light on Monday that will boast them up, but they don't have much time left.  Right now, they are 8 weeks Fri.  I'll post pictures tomorrow.  Kind of don't want to but because of the size but what the hl.  It's 4:00 am.  See if I can catch ya.  You and Ladybug have a blessed day and night.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 10, 2022)

Carty I thought maybe the others were a cross from Agoo because of the name. 
I sent you a PM brother.


----------



## joeb631 (Feb 10, 2022)

Carty said:


> Anyone want to learn how I do my "Pre-Flower" pollen dropping ??   it's actually easy with autos.
> 
> Seeds take 6wks to be good viable seeds IMHO..  so for the life cycle of the auto, this is perfect.
> 
> ...


very cool thanks !


----------



## Carty (Feb 14, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Hey back at ya, Looking really beautiful up in their Cart.
> 
> Haven't been around because I got a mild case of pneumonia, elevated white blood cell count and had to be hospitalized for 5 days on my birthday the 5th.  Oh boy I was ill with the dried heaves.
> 
> My Lemon is making it but sure is tiny buds but I'm letting it grow I should receive my light on Monday that will boast them up, but they don't have much time left.  Right now, they are 8 weeks Fri.  I'll post pictures tomorrow.  Kind of don't want to but because of the size but what the hl.  It's 4:00 am.  See if I can catch ya.  You and Ladybug have a blessed day and night.



Dang girl, and here I am whining about 2 slipped discs at upper back acting up..  hard to breath some days.. sux.
Glad you recovered with all this scary stuff going around eh?  
Yeah, looked at your plant, yur new lights are going to change everything for you, best of luck..



WeedHopper said:


> Carty I thought maybe the others were a cross from Agoo because of the name.
> I sent you a PM brother.



Yeah, I can see that now too..   I can't even recall totally what Agoo is, so gonna keep the 20 seeds and grow them out myself.  lol.   might be something special..  you'll have goodies otw very soon..



joeb631 said:


> very cool thanks !



Well then,  let's see what's been happening right..  been like 10 days..   I've up potted the 7 ladies into 2gal felt pots, found some taller ones I love.

Trick is to catch it when just a few male dickies open..  I choose males mostly by this appearance of early trich's.









Do NOT allow all these top and middles ones to open or your screwed...  







You want the lower ones to open and believe you me this is enough pollen to make plenty of seeds to preserve
a strain you like..


----------



## Carty (Feb 14, 2022)

And with these girls just showing sex a week ago the minimum amount of hairs exposed this early on helps limit the
amount of seeds... 

Here are the 7 girls @ 3 WEEKS old,  and,  1 little Blueberry Auto a good week behind them... other BB was a male and was chopped..


----------



## Carty (Feb 19, 2022)

And here they are today showing excellent signs of preflower..  Day 27


----------



## Carty (Feb 19, 2022)

Things are changing so fast for me right now and I feel so blessed.   Berserk blessed me with some of his new gear
and his love for Auto Flowering shows thru with his recent addition to the seed world with his genetics in abundance.

He sent me 2 pks of his hard workings to test and I've already dropped 4 fem'd seeds into water.

Tonight I log on to see a wonderful offer from Mars Hydro to test their newest light.   Wow what a blessing,
especially for a person who lives on a very small budget...  can't wait to see what it is.

I hope I make all these people proud


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 19, 2022)

Pulling up a big comfortable chair brother. Can't wait to see your new setup and grow with those new genetics.
As soon as my Son moves out of my fking grow room I can get busy growing some of your Autos.
Loved the Gabagoo. I'll be growing her again for sure.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 19, 2022)

I hope they send you one of their commercial Models would love to see this tested
I need to replace at least 10 lamps soon








						Mars Hydro FC8000 Samsung LM301B Commercial 800W LED Grow Light
					

Powered By Samsung LM301B Diodes: The Mars Hydro FC 3000 300-watt LED grow light is equipped with high-performance Samsung LM301B chips in return for science-based precise light and quality-assured longevity, resulting in a high efficiency of 2.9 μmol/j in PPE and a long-lasting color rendering...




					www.mars-hydro.com
				








						Indoor Grow | Mars Hydro
					

Mars Hydro has built a professional consulting team that can provide indoor grow room operators with the most suitable and effective setup for your specific requirements.




					www.mars-hydro.com


----------



## Carty (Feb 21, 2022)

Me too Rost.  They look incredible 
and after telling them I'd put my old spider farmer into my smaller tent, they asked for both tent sizes.  I was just gonna put the small sf1000 into tent #1. 2x2x4

Timing be perfect as I just put the Berserk fems down and my own Blue Vangoo..


----------



## Carty (Feb 21, 2022)

Carty goes Beserk




Decided on 4 of these








Soil:  Foxfarms Bush Doctor
Coco Loco

Seeds are all in pots.  Need 6 so 4 gems and 5 reg Blue Vangoo should assure this pretty easily. 

Currently under HLUX lights..


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 21, 2022)

Your going to be busy bro. Very nice.


----------



## Carty (Feb 21, 2022)

Sounds like more then it is.. 7 in one tent, 9 in the other.  
These little HLUX lights do a great veg
4 babies up and green


----------



## Carty (Feb 26, 2022)

Turns out I may have baked the 1st set of seeds leaving them on top of the cable box an extra day then usual.

Tap roots were exposed and some even looked self pruned at the tip of the root,  dead..   grrrr.

The Blue Vangoo looked like it never even tried to germinate..  beginning to wonder how he stored these all these
years.

The Gamhazn however is beautiful and I'm so glad I'm making a few seeds of to continue her in my house...


----------



## Carty (Feb 28, 2022)

Think I've worked out another sponsor deal, Mars Hydro wants me to test a new light.  For the next yr I could be running their lights exclusively..
TSW-2000 should increase my bud size by 50%.. fingers crossed as we've been talking for 2wks now.
Carty


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 28, 2022)

Cant wait to see your setup brother.


----------



## Carty (Feb 28, 2022)

Be nice to have a light with a dimmer switch that is accessible without removing the entire ballast off the back of the light only to barely access a hidden screw.  
So looking forward to it..


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 28, 2022)

good luck Amigo!

you keep getting these sponsors and us peons will never hear from you again!


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 28, 2022)

Yeah he wont love us no more.


----------



## bigsur51 (Feb 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah he wont love us no more.



yep…

it’s a trap

first it’s all the free equipment , and then it’s the trade shows and free rooms at the hotels

next thing ya know , it’s hookers and blow , fancy clothes and cars

next thing ya know ole Carty is sitting on the Board of Directors for Bayer or Johnson and Johnson


run Carty run!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 28, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good luck Amigo!
> 
> you keep getting these sponsors and us peons will never hear from you again!


Lets hope it does not all go to his head


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Feb 28, 2022)

Be careful I have seen many a friend get free lights to try only to never be seen from again


----------



## Carty (Mar 1, 2022)

hahahahaha...  bow to me


----------



## Carty (Mar 1, 2022)

Deal is been agreed upon and I'll be using a Mars Hydro TSW-2000 soon.  should work out good timing ways as I've got 30 days to finish out what I have and tell ya the truth, it gets here soon I'll use it to finish these, why not.

I've also made a deal to go exclusive on my photo periods with Goat & Monkey Seeds who will sponsor me until
further notice.  as far as Autos go.  I tried to grow Berserk Autos and they just weren't up to snuff so onward and upward and the Autos I'll be running will be a lot of mine.  hope that's ok...  hehe.

4 out of 5 on my Agoo..  keeping in mind I made these seeds like 10yrs old
3 out of 8 on Berserk feminized,  1 popped up I gave up on so 2 in 1 pot
3 Gambian F7 put down to assure a good run... 

9 pots again,  only 2 pots have feminized seeds.. so lots of sexing be going on here and don't think I'll allow any pollen to fall this run as it's just to sporadic regarding strains and what I want to do.

The current grow does feel seeded up and look forward to growing them out as the F3 should show even better
uniformity..


----------



## Carty (Mar 1, 2022)

Update....   strain:  Gamhazn F2 -   Gambian Auto F7  x  Neville's Haze Auto F3  from Alaskagrown

I absolutely love the style these grow in as it allows me to do so many different forms of LST or Lollipop'n..
Beautiful dark green and finishing much quicker then I thought for having the Haze in it.  yet you do see some
fingers on leaf material elongating a little bit.

Day 37


----------



## Carty (Mar 1, 2022)

Blueberry Auto F2 by Alaskagrown

OMG is she big.   way to much stretching between nodes for my liking,  she needs a big tent and big lights..  think
I'll be sticking with the Gambian of his..

Here she is on 2/22





and now today,  drooping because she was sooooo thirsty after just 2 days... lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 1, 2022)

Got the popcorn  out.


----------



## ness (Mar 1, 2022)

Update..
[/QUOTE]

Carty beautiful keep up the good work .


----------



## Carty (Mar 5, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Got the popcorn  out.



Too funny, my favorite snack.  Microwave but using my own seed mix in a popper, not prepackaged bags.. So
let's munch on some corn and take a walk thru my update.. hehe



ness2 said:


> Update..



Carty beautiful keep up the good work .
[/QUOTE]

I'm trying to slowly make some big changes in both tents here shortly...  I appreciate the kind words as always
Ness..  sure hope you get that new light figured out, seems like a nice unit.

Well..  next little auto run is decided...

3  Gambian F7 Auto by Alaskagrown..  just popped up as the last 3.  
4  Agoo F2 Auto by Carty
2  Beserker Autos..  1 ea. fem's..

7 need sexing.   most likely these will live out their lives in the smaller tent while I do a photo period grow in
the larger tent with the new light be here soon...


----------



## Carty (Mar 6, 2022)

Been almost a week so...  let's peek at the ladies at day 43





















My 1st choice of seeds to collect.. she's a real beafcake..


----------



## ness (Mar 7, 2022)

Carty said:


> Been almost a week so...  let's peek at the ladies at day 43
> 
> View attachment 289925
> View attachment 289926
> ...


Hi Cartman such beauty.  Have a good day.


----------



## Carty (Mar 7, 2022)

Thank you Ness...  how you doing with your light.  My new one is OTW.  

Got babies started for my small tent run, all Autos..

5 -  Agoo by Carty  (Reg)
3 -  Gambian F7 Autos  (Reg)
1 -  Black Strap x Grape Dosi Breath by Beserk (Fem)


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 7, 2022)

good luck this cycle Mr Cartman!


----------



## gardentroll (Mar 7, 2022)

I hope you do somethin with those other seeds , but you 
the auto guy 

Good Luck 

Peace GT


----------



## ness (Mar 8, 2022)

Carty said:


> Thank you Ness...  how you doing with your light.  My new one is OTW.
> 
> Got babies started for my small tent run, all Autos..
> 
> ...



Nice set up Carty.  I'll know better about the lights this next grow coming up.  Looking forward in building up a stash.  Have a relaxing day.


----------



## Carty (Mar 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good luck this cycle Mr Cartman!



he he he... what up trouble maker.?   this run will be challenging.  These will remain in the smaller tent #1 as it will be referred to from now on.  challenging grow because of the 3 different strains after losing so many of the Beserk seeds to no show.  but it will be fun all the same.



gardentroll said:


> I hope you do somethin with those other seeds , but you
> the auto guy
> 
> Good Luck
> ...



And it lives....  nice to see ya posting here bruddha..  Yeah, some smarty pants gifted me all these like I can make up my mind on what to start... lol.  my 1st grow with my new Mars Hydro light will be photo periods but I been wanting to grow some of my Goat & Monkey seeds..  Blue Angel is up 1st as I wanted to try the Hells Angel OG in it..
If you need any seeds let me know..  muwahahahahaha..   funny stuff.



ness2 said:


> Nice set up Carty.  I'll know better about the lights this next grow coming up.  Looking forward in building up a stash.  Have a relaxing day.



Tomorrow evening gonna be busy ripping everything apart to put the new light up..  it will be replacing 3 making
life much easier when it comes time to raise or lower it..

Friday I believe this big arse BB will be going over to my buddy's place to flower out as he has plenty of room..








Verified my Autos are slightly seeded just as I planned..  seeds are right on track to be done at 6wks from pollen dropped on them..  1st week of April chop chop.   

These are the ones I'm eyeballing to run seeds from.. others I'll gift out.

Love this one for it's big head bud.. lots of potential



\
this one has amazing color and just biggest plant too..




And then the frostiest plant of all, nice size to her to..


----------



## ness (Mar 10, 2022)

Looking yummy Carty


----------



## Carty (Mar 16, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Looking yummy Carty


Thank you as always Ness.

How about a weekly update then.

2 runt plants chopped.  10 viable seeds found.
4 big girls to go a bit longer.
3 I like best to keep seeds from to continue the strain..












One of the smaller girls..


----------



## Carty (Mar 16, 2022)

The assorted babies.

5 - Agoo by Carty
Sour60 x Blue Streak F3
3 - Gambian F7
1 - Black Strap x Grape
Dosi Breath 










Beserk Auto BW x GDB








Gambian F7


----------



## Carty (Mar 16, 2022)

Only the Beserk Auto is feminized while others will have to be sexed.  Hoping to hit 6
again..


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 22, 2022)

Brother Cartman , I thought you would enjoy this little diddy on the origins of autoflowers

feel free to add your thoughts




To understand where autoflowering seeds come from we need to know more about the genetics from autoflowering seeds. The reason why these cannabis seeds are autoflowering is the presence of ‘Cannabis ruderalis’ in their genetic make up.

Cannabis ruderalis is a cannabis plant that most-likely originates from eastern and central Europe where she grows in the wild in large quantities. These days you can find her also growing throughout Canada and the United States. This cannabis plant was named ‘ruderalis’ after the German word ‘ruderal’, which means ‘weeds growing by the roadside’. Although some botanical experts claim that Cannabis ruderalis is a species of her own, which would make her a sister of Cannabis sativa and Cannabis indica, Cannabis ruderalis is most-likely a subspecies of Cannabis sativa that escaped from outdoor plantations and ended up in the wild.

The area in eastern and central Europe where Cannabis ruderalis naturally grows has different environmental factors than the areas on this planet where Cannabis sativa and Cannabis indica can be found. The summers are colder and shorter. Besides this there’s during summer a period when it’s light for almost 24 hours a day, not giving the plants enough time to rest during night time. In order to survive, the Cannabis ruderalis adapted to her new location and started to flower quicker and earlier, until they became completely autoflowering at one point.

Cannabis ruderalis has been used in Russian and Mongolian medicinal and shamanistic traditions for a long time. In the nineties the ‘Mongolian Academy of Sciences’ did a research on shamanic and folk knowledge of medicinal plants in Mongolia. They found that Cannabis sativa and Cannabis ruderalis have been used for various medicinal purposes in Mongolia. Even though Cannabis ruderalis has a lack of psychoactive potency, it’s plausible that shamans in Mongolia have used the Cannabis ruderalis in order to reach their ‘shamanic trance’.

Grower’s experimenting with Cannabis ruderalis
During the seventies and eighties some cannabis growers from Canada started to experiment with Cannabis ruderalis. They tried to cross Cannabis sativa and indica with Cannabis ruderalis. At the same time Neville Schoenmaker (founder of ‘The Seed Bank’, currently known as Sensi Seeds) was also experimenting with sativa/indica/ruderalis crossings in The Netherlands.

Although the Canadian growers and Neville did succeed in producing some crossings between sativa, indica and ruderalis, they were all not entirely satisfied and they stopped working with Cannabis ruderalis by a lack of good results. The main problem was the stability; they were not able to produce a stable, potent and fully autoflowering cannabis strain.

The introduction of Lowryder by The Joint Doctor
The whole situation around autoflowering seeds drastically changed when ‘The Joint Doctor’ came into the picture and introduced his ‘Lowryder’ strain. The Lowryder was introduced by The Joint Doctor the beginning of this century and was a crossing between Cannabis ruderalis, a William’s Wonder and a Northern Lights #2. The Lowryder was the first commercial, fully autoflowering cannabis strain on the market and showed the cannabis scene the huge potential of autoflowering Cannabis ruderalis hybrids.

The Joint Doctor was introduced to Cannabis ruderalis by his Mexican friend Antonio. Antonio gave The Joint Doctor some cannabis seeds he called ‘Mexican Rudy’ and told him this strain stayed short and flowered earlier than anything else. It’s not quite clear where this ‘Mexican Rudy’ originated from, but The Joint Doctor believes Mexican Rudy was an experimental cross of Cannabis ruderalis from Russia and Mexican cannabis, probably produced at the University of Mississippi during the 70’s. The Joint Doctor tried to do some more research about this cross, but could only find some obscure references. In any case, the strain was kept and grown out in Canada for several years before The Joint Doctor got his hands on them.

After growing Mexican Rudy for the first time, the Joint Doctor found out that she was very fast-maturing indeed and crossed her with a Northern Lights #2. He chose Northern Lights #2 for her (also) short stature and high level of THC. The result were some F1 seeds that produced nice plants, quick and compact, but they were not completely autoflowering. The Joint Doctor decided to cross this F1 with a few different varieties, of the best clones he could find. One of the clones he used was William’s Wonder. In the first batch of seedlings from William’s Wonder x (NL#2 x Mexican Rudy), he found some unusual male plants that flowered immediately, while they had only grown just a few sets of leaves.

The Joint Doctor used these autoflowering males as pollinators, and this caused his next generation to be fully autoflowering and they all finished within 60 days. From seed to harvest… His plants did not grow taller than 12 inches; an ideal plant for small closet growers. The Joint Doctor realized he had something special.

This first hybrid between William’s Wonder x (NL#2 x Rudy) was named ’Willy’s Automatic’ by The Joint Doctor. He continued with growing and experimenting with Willy’s Automatic and after 5 or 6 generations the strain was stable enough to be released. The Joint Doctor renamed Willy’s Automatic into ‘Lowryder’ and introduced the very first stable and fully autoflowering seed on the commercial seed market.

The first reactions on the Lowryder were skeptical. The Lowryder was not a particular good yielding plant and had a lack of potency. Besides the relatively small harvest and low THC% a lot of people did not like the taste and flavor of the Lowryder. Although there was a lot of skepticism, Lowryder did cause a certain buzz in the scene of cannabis cultivators thanks to her unusual ability to flower automatically.

The Joint Doctor realized he needed something better to come up with, so he went back to the stage of experimenting. He crossed the Lowryder with a Cannabis sativa from Brazil called Santa Maria and after a few generations of breeding to get her stabilized, the result was astonishing. The Joint Doctor had been able to create an autoflowering strain that had more potency and that had a much better taste and flavor than the original Lowryder. Last, but not least, it also had a much bigger yield. The Lowryder #2 was born.

Thanks to Lowryder #2 the buzz around autoflowering cannabis strains got enormous and more and more cannabis growers got convinced about the special qualities of autoflowering seeds. After Lowryder #2 The Joint Doctor released several other autoflowering seeds, such as Chronic Ryder, Diesel Ryder and Easy Ryder. All these autoflowering strains were based on the Lowryder #2. Since the Joint Doctor introduced his Lowryder many other breeders started to focus on the creation of new autoflowering seeds with their own characteristics.

Dinafem has been growing and experimenting with autoflowering seeds for many years and these days Dinafem is taking the lead in the research and development of new autoflowering cannabis seeds. At this moment Dinafem has an astonishing assortment of 6 different autoflowering seeds and you can be assured we will keep working hard on our autoflowering strains and surprise the cannabis grower’s world with some incredible new autoflowering seeds in the (near) future.
#autoflowerinfo


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 22, 2022)

Awesome read brother. I grew Lowryders and they didn't get but about 6 to 12 inches tall and wasn't very strong. But was fun as hell growing. They have come along ways since then.


----------



## Carty (Mar 23, 2022)

Thanks Big old friend.   Love it when someone goes out of their way to do a nice share for others.  Kudos.

Many people don't take the time to get to know what they are growing by researching it's genetic make up and getting to the parental source, their traits, what to look for etc..  I fell in love with this new Auto Gambian F7 until
it came harvest time.  Due to her NL influence she has a terrible leaf to bud ratio and is a trimming nightmare..  And,
when you get done trimming all the leaf away the budsize is just not all there.  not totally disappointed, don't get me wrong..  It's a solid 7.

You can actually purchase 1000 Polish Ruderalis on ebay for mere dollars...  my partner ZZ bought a bunch a few years ago and we passed them out..



WeedHopper said:


> Awesome read brother. I grew Lowryders and they didn't get but about 6 to 12 inches tall and wasn't very strong. But was fun as **** growing. They have come along ways since then.



Yeah, problem is, that is exactly what it was designed for and potency was an issue in the earlier days as nobody but
1 breeder was working the game of AF..  so it was made to be balcony weed so anyone could grow them on their balcony and not even the nearby neighbor could see it..  so what, foot and a half maybe.  

Lowryder II is what brought on the big changes in Autos, known as the Next Gen.   By adding Santa Maria to LR 1
it really beefed things up, added potency and interest.   Few years later the AF game started to take off and all the large breeders got involved to get their part of the $$ and it benefited all of us.  Competition in this game breeds
better strains..  and now you got this guy Carty stepping up his game.  Gabagoo is coming for you..  LMAO


----------



## Carty (Mar 23, 2022)

Big... found my notes on my Auto strains cleaning up the grow room the other day and ran across a notebook..
Both my Gabagoo and Blue Vangoo are based on Sour60 of yours I crossed to Blue Streak F3 to make Agoo..

Gabagoo was a collaboration I did with Sugar Sweet using his 515 -  W. C. OG x Cash Crop female x Agoo male.

she is getting very popular.  Blue Vangoo hasn't had enough attention, didn't share her as much..  but it's a wicked
cross using Kush Van Stitch and Agoo..

Currently..   
3 Agoo with 2 females sexed a few days ago, 1 still awaiting.
3 Gambian F7 a week behind but feminized
1 Black Strap x GDB by Beserk Auto feminized, shown sex few days ago

Agoo





Gambian a wk behind, all fems'





Beserk Auto


----------



## Carty (Mar 23, 2022)

Some finishing up shots of the Gamhazn F2  -    Gambian F7 x Neville's Haze F3


----------



## Carty (Mar 23, 2022)

Few more a bit later...


----------



## Carty (Mar 23, 2022)

Just a few more


----------



## Carty (Mar 23, 2022)

Final trimming being done and the last 2 come down tomorrow as the seeds are beginning to push open the calyx's and I don't want to lose any.  just beginning to show some amber heads so for a 1st run that I partially seeded I"m
pretty dang happy.

So far I've put away 50 seeds by plucking the ones at the base of buds or at branching node areas...

Keeping them all separated so I can label them accordingly as I test smoke them all..  because ya never know huh?


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 23, 2022)

Yep and I loved growing Gabagoo and will be growing her again believe me.


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 23, 2022)

awesome job there Brother Cartman!

you have definitely raised the bar on auto flowers

keep up the good work my Friend!


----------



## Carty (Mar 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep and I loved growing Gabagoo and will be growing her again believe me.



Sweet... my brother Argo up in Colorado has a big following of it,  just sent him a nice assortment of my works.. he's
one of the 1st to really make her take off nice..  I'm growing 3 of her Daddy atm.  Agoo.  Sour60 x Blue Streak F3



bigsur51 said:


> awesome job there Brother Cartman!
> 
> you have definitely raised the bar on auto flowers
> 
> keep up the good work my Friend!



It's just the genetics making me look good.  I say most of my success has been figuring out what pots to use with autos..  inspecting root balls and realizing the air pruning and the shorter life cycle, a 2gal/tall felt pot is perfect..
if feminized seeds,  I start them right off in them.  if I have to sex them, 1gal plastic pot until sex shows, up pot girls.

The Gamhazn is very tasty and sugar coated buds... however,  the leaf to bud ratio is terrible and a trimming nightmare.  Be a great strain to make hash or oils with because every dang leaf is just covered with goodness and ya almost cry cutting it off.. but if ya don't it's to harsh.  so lots of stuff to be pressed or whatever which I don't do.. lol












In these last 2 shots you can see a seed trying to break out the calyx


----------



## Carty (Mar 24, 2022)

Babies taking off nice in Tent 1






Agoo by Carty 2012





Agoo





Gambian F7




Right rear is Beserk Auto strain   Black Strap x Grape Dosi Breath


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 24, 2022)

I still have some Miss Piggy I haven't grown yet. I did try to pop one when I was starting my Gabagoo but she didn't want to poke her head up. Next time I will scarify her.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I still have some Miss Piggy I haven't grown yet. I did try to pop one when I was starting my Gabagoo but she didn't want to poke her head up. Next time I will scarify her.


I had the same problem with a couple seeds popped but didn’t poke their head up. I thought it was the root riot plugs but it also didn’t poke her head up. Big said it may be the strain or seeds. I scratched the second one up a bit which helped it pop sooner but still not enough energy to push out of the dirt like my other seeds did…


----------



## Carty (Mar 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I still have some Miss Piggy I haven't grown yet. I did try to pop one when I was starting my Gabagoo but she didn't want to poke her head up. Next time I will scarify her.



Be nice if you have the Miss Piggy before she went to Canada and got screwed up by being crossed to an Auto Affie that wasn't an auto, but a nickname for a fast finishing Affie..  ruined her as an auto, but omg does she get huge.. my bro up in Mass had her over 2stories tall in backyard..  

then I had a BIG project going in Humboldt where people were making seeds of Gabagoo and Miss PIggy, had an acre seeded up and I was to get 1000 of each, they  keep the rest.  MP was 11ft,  Gabagoo was 6-7ft.  man it was epic.
few weeks before harvest it all got taken by a bad crime went down at the house, domestic..



SubmarineGirl said:


> I had the same problem with a couple seeds popped but didn’t poke their head up. I thought it was the root riot plugs but it also didn’t poke her head up. Big said it may be the strain or seeds. I scratched the second one up a bit which helped it pop sooner but still not enough energy to push out of the dirt like my other seeds did…



Take a razor blade and shave the seam..  soak in water until it sinks,  damp paper towel 3 days.. if it hasn't popped
open.  Put it between your teeth and bite on it so the seam cracks open.  back into paper towel for 24hrs..
then into dirt.


----------



## Carty (Mar 27, 2022)

Time to up pot a few....

Ness..  here is what is so great about starting them in 1gal plastic orchid pots..  they really breath and build up a nice
base of roots to establish the plant.  this works perfect going into a felt pot that will begin air trimming the roots to create feeder roots, the roots you want during flower.















and Beserk got the other 2gal felt pot









Gambian F7 a week behind the others...  keeping them in the 1gal pots to see how they perform.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 27, 2022)

Hey bro. I was transplanting my veggies yesterday into their new felt pots and I decided to see why my the Gabagoo hadn't poked her head(hope it's a her) and so carefully started removing soil and dug her up. She had a tail and inch long but hadn't made it to the top yet so I covered her back up with less soil on top.
Should be up today. Gonna grow this one outside from start to finish and see what happens. Fingers crossed it's a girl.
I will keep a grow journal for ya bro where everybody can see her. Thinking I might try and pop another one just in case. Took 4 days from the time I dropped it in the soil. Kept it wet and in the sun during the day and inside at night. And yes I like to use mother nature to germinate.
Yehaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 27, 2022)

Carty said:


> Be nice if you have the Miss Piggy before she went to Canada and got screwed up by being crossed to an Auto Affie that wasn't an auto, but a nickname for a fast finishing Affie..  ruined her as an auto, but omg does she get huge.. my bro up in Mass had her over 2stories tall in backyard..
> 
> then I had a BIG project going in Humboldt where people were making seeds of Gabagoo and Miss PIggy, had an acre seeded up and I was to get 1000 of each, they  keep the rest.  MP was 11ft,  Gabagoo was 6-7ft.  man it was epic.
> few weeks before harvest it all got taken by a bad crime went down at the house, domestic..
> ...


Not really having a problem popping them but I will remember the bite thing… the seed actually popped in the glass but when I put it in the root riot plug it never came up. I then tried it again with the more comfortable method in peat plug with another seed of the same strain this time scratching it up a bit first. It as well popped in the glass but didn’t pop out of the dirt. None of my other seeds have ever done this. Big said it may be genetics. I have one more seed of that strain left but have made notes to try something new next time with it. I think I will go with the paper towel method next time thinking they may be drowning a little in the glass. Thanx Carty


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 27, 2022)

I actually have never had a problem popping seeds in good ole mother earth. I've had to dig them up a few times and bring them closer to the top because they had sunk down when watering but they popped their heads up eventually. I use to use the paper towel method but stopped using it and went back to mother natures way.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 27, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I actually have never had a problem popping seeds in good ole mother earth. I've had to dig them up a few times and bring them closer to the top because they had sunk down when watering but they popped their heads up eventually. I use to use the paper towel method but stopped using it and went back to mother natures way.


I thought I would try that next seed grow like GMO did Next time off centered in a root riot plug just scratched up a bit.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 27, 2022)

I didn't scarify the Gabagoo. Last time I grew it I didn't either. They are very viable seeds


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 27, 2022)

Carty. Here is one of your Gabagoo babies seeing the light of day for the 1st time. Mother natures way.


----------



## Carty (Mar 28, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Not really having a problem popping them but I will remember the bite thing… the seed actually popped in the glass but when I put it in the root riot plug it never came up. I then tried it again with the more comfortable method in peat plug with another seed of the same strain this time scratching it up a bit first. It as well popped in the glass but didn’t pop out of the dirt. None of my other seeds have ever done this. Big said it may be genetics. I have one more seed of that strain left but have made notes to try something new next time with it. I think I will go with the paper towel method next time thinking they may be drowning a little in the glass. Thanx Carty



Sounds like a very hard shell seedling that may be getting pinched by the shell not opening enough and killing the tap root..
many things cause this from wrong nutrients being pushed thru the plant during pregnancy.. read the labels.. hahaha.
storage, green seeds not quite ready..  it happens..

Try this:  Soak in good water overnight,  give a stir in am and if seeds sink.. they are ready for step 2,  paper towel  method.
During this you want to keep them warm and dark.  so damp, not wet, paper towel, into baggie, into oven mit.. 2 days..
check seeds, if tails are not 2" long, go another day.

Plant into watered pot.. I say this because if pot isn't watered in the seedling can sink vs starting the next day..  never pack the dirt..  



SubmarineGirl said:


> I thought I would try that next seed grow like GMO did Next time off centered in a root riot plug just scratched up a bit.


Careful,  so easy to lose the seeds into the Abyss....  fill pot halfway,  water in to settle soil a bit..  fill to top and water again..
now your ready to plant seeds 1" down.  keep the upper crust from drying out to much until seeds pop up..  I use an eye dropper and just keep the soil moist where seedling sits.. with some luck you'll get this..








WeedHopper said:


> Carty. Here is one of your Gabagoo babies seeing the light of day for the 1st time. Mother natures way.
> View attachment 291406



Nice...  hope you get a female  my friend.  need someone to do a seed run of Gabagoo... down now to 15, the last
15.. doh.


----------



## Carty (Mar 29, 2022)

Gamhazn is Amazn for sure..     Still have to collect the seeds off plant #7 from my buddy Atilla.. not talked to him for 2wks to she should be about ready.. plus 2 of the taller ones might go over to him.. gotta make a few adjustments
since deciding to run an photo period run in the larger tent...


----------



## Carty (Mar 29, 2022)

Gamhazn F2 turned out to be very good smoke.  Needs to be run 65 to 70 days to hit a nice goodness worthy of
a chop..  mine we all hit with pollen during preflower, just slightly, and it makes them finish a little faster.. taking
mine from 53 to 65 days to keep from losing seeds into the dirt...


----------



## bigsur51 (Mar 29, 2022)

Carty said:


> Gamhazn is Amazn for sure..     Still have to collect the seeds off plant #7 from my buddy Atilla.. not talked to him for 2wks to she should be about ready.. plus 2 of the taller ones might go over to him.. gotta make a few adjustments
> since deciding to run an photo period run in the larger tent...
> 
> View attachment 291697
> ...






what ya doing with the Blue Angels?

we are planting a couple in the great outdoors and I’m curious as to how big they get

good luck Amigo!


----------



## Carty (Mar 31, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> what ya doing with the Blue Angels?
> 
> we are planting a couple in the great outdoors and I’m curious as to how big they get
> 
> good luck Amigo!



    First grow from a new batch of Sponsor Seed packs.   Sends me about 10 in each pack of 6 and hear he does it for orders too.. great guy Matt..  I've got 5 going indoor under my new light from Mars Hydro that I'm testing for a year.
they are just now a week old and look very nice, uniform good genetics.    I wanted to start these first as I've been so curious about the Hells Angel's OG.  A strain Oldsog is working also..

   I like doing the photos this run,  but think I"ll leave it to my partner Atilla to run those as he has so much more room to veg them longer and do them right.  He's running about 30 of the feminized Urkle x White Runtz testers...

This Gamhazn F2 is just that and I have to agree with Alaskagrown on his choice of name over mine.. this stuff is
amaz'n..   and, I took it a wee bit early due to seeding..  although did run one of them to 64 days just to see what 
was what and she really started to produce a rotten fruity aroma that come thru in the taste too..   potency is NOT
an issue, believe me..   she is covered in trichomes and will become a permanent part of my garden...

After this one photo period grow, it's back to autos for me and I'll be running a few batches of Beserk Autos..


----------



## Carty (Mar 31, 2022)

I keep a lot of info right on my tags...   
DOB... date of birth of course.
DOS... date of sex
SPRC.. date of super cropping aka:  pinching or breaking branches

Easier then keeping notes in a notebook and if you buy the right labels they clean off with rubbing alcohol to be used again and again..  the skinny tall white ones not so much.

your getting ready to see why I have to go back to full autos.   I can start them in my small tent,  but finishing them is a different story as they are already hitting the light..


----------



## Carty (Mar 31, 2022)

My Agoo in the rear are beasts for sure....  I'm really like the Beserk Auto in left front and looking forward to running
more of his workings...  especially after researching just what he's working with..


----------



## Carty (Apr 1, 2022)

Beserker7205 has created Beserker Autos.

   I'm impressed with this small breeder for doing things right.  He used great genetics and multiple packs of seeds to hunt down his  Mom..  Grape Dosi Breath  by RocBud..

What I give him big  Kudos because, many folks, myself included,  have taken others genetics and crossed them thinking we are making strains.. we're not but we know it and play at it having fun..  but he didn't do this.  He
crossed very reputable strains after searching thru each, then just kept it simple and honest.. it's this x to this..

Unfamiliar with his works I failed to realize this until I started to research his genetic line up for my own info.. and
was impressed on all fronts how he went about what he does.  Great Autos and I cannot wait to prove it.

How..  by taking him on as a seed sponsor for my Auto Flowering grows for the next few grows..  this current grow
of Black Strap x his male Grape Dosi Breath (GDB).


----------



## ness (Apr 2, 2022)

Carty said:


> Some finishing up shots of the Gamhazn F2  -    Gambian F7 x Neville's Haze F3
> 
> View attachment 291043
> View attachment 291044
> ...



Such beauty Cartman.  I can't wait until I get 1/2 as good as you are in growing Auto.  Yummy


----------



## Carty (Apr 5, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Such beauty Cartman.  I can't wait until I get 1/2 as good as you are in growing Auto.  Yummy



Hey Ness...  Thank you so much.   and remember how I talk about getting distracted.  I just did that to myself after
swearing I was growing nothing but autos for a while and it has messed up my rotation big time.  starting plants a
few days or week apart from one another.  this is how I wind up with poor yields I'm believing.

I'm the type that needs to take down everything at the same time, dry it up, jar it up and test it up...

Starting the Blue Angel will be a nice grow to do,  but I got distracted..  learn from me still making old mistakes.

What's happened is,  the Autos are out growing the small tent and are supposed to be up potted and go into the
bigger tent, well, taller and half a foot wider.. hahaha.

when all I want to do is start 6 more Autos...  

And don't worry Ness...  with the Pkg your getting ready to receive you'll be able to practice and get your feet wet.
get a few grows under your belt and things will improve drastically..

NOTE:  You can almost mimic an Auto using photo periods..  flip them at 2wks old to 12/12.  depending on their
typical stretch when flipped to flowering, some up to 3x's, can still finish 3-4ft.  what I've decided to do with the
Blue Angels.. hehe.


----------



## ness (Apr 5, 2022)

Cool looking good.  I have the four-photo going outside as soon as my greenhouse gets set up by then I will have transplanted to five gal pots.


----------



## Carty (Apr 7, 2022)

Just a few shots
Berserker7205 seeds




Agoo #5





Gambian F7 week + behind


----------



## ness (Apr 7, 2022)

How old are the above.  Beautiful.  I went and started 4 more Blueberry.  Started them in a qt size plastic bags with a set of hole in the bottom and holds on the sides.  Will see what these plants will do.


----------



## Carty (Apr 8, 2022)

April 7th they are 1mo old.  See the difference between the Bezerker Auto I up potted into a 2gal felt pot.  And my Agoo still in 1gal pot 

Berzerk Auto





Agoo


----------



## Carty (Apr 8, 2022)

Tonight I up potted my Agoo that takes after the sour60 dad.


----------



## Carty (Apr 8, 2022)

Cannot wait to grow more of Bezerker Autos.. I am sold on his workings..
1 month old


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 8, 2022)

Hey brother. My second Gabagoo I planted has its head up licking the sun. That's two I got going now. The 1st one is 2 weeks from seed and looking good.
Also got 2 zkittle Autos from GMO that have poped. That's 100% germination rate mother natures way. Well I did give them a little help by removing some soil off their little heads. But that's just the Dad in me. Help my babies take their first breath of fresh air.


----------



## ness (Apr 8, 2022)

Carty said:


> April 7th they are 1mo old.  See the difference between the Bezerker Auto I up potted into a 2gal felt pot.  And my Agoo still in 1gal pot
> 
> Berzerk Auto
> View attachment 293116
> ...


I see the grow different between them the two.  It's chilly and windy today.  I'm staying in today.


----------



## ness (Apr 8, 2022)

Carty said:


> Tonight I up potted my Agoo that takes after the sour60 dad.
> 
> View attachment 293118
> View attachment 293119
> View attachment 293120


Doesn't Agoo like pretty with all those roots.  What size pot is she in now?


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Apr 8, 2022)

Carty said:


> Hey bro.....  dat's what I thought too...   so,  he sent me a 5pk, gonna save me 1 for the collection and start
> 
> *4 -  Zkittlez Feminized from Weedseedsexpress.com * -  Granddaddy Purple x Grapefruit x Ruderalis...
> Our Zkittlez autoflower seeds features an admirable stability, robust and bushy structure, up to 20% THC and a sweet candy taste.
> ...


Lol.. what's green and smells like bacon?  Kermits finger.   How is the Gelato?  I'm growing that this season.


----------



## Carty (Apr 8, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Doesn't Agoo like pretty with all those roots.  What size pot is she in now?


Well, not a typical up potting for me, was out of 2gal felt, so she went into a 1.5 gal oxy pot.  Only slightly larger, but prevents root bound issues..



DavidfromMichigan said:


> Lol.. what's green and smells like bacon?  Kermits finger.   How is the Gelato?  I'm growing that this season.


Lmao..  
Love saying Gelato Auto..  hehe.  Very good smoke btw. You'll enjoy it, decent yields.


----------



## Carty (Apr 8, 2022)

The 3 Gambians are not doing well in 1gal pots.  Taking all 3 to Atilla's to be up potted and grown under big wattage..


----------



## Carty (Apr 8, 2022)

Next up.
Berserker Autos
Forgotten Cookies III
X Grape Dosi Breath
4 feminized and a single seed of my Blue Vangoo f3.
All In water..


----------



## Mac420 (Apr 9, 2022)

Carty said:


> Hey everyone....  many of you who know me know I have a secret love for Auto Flowering strains...  I took a 4yr break and when I returned I was gifted some Sour60 seeds from Bigsur51
> 
> This started a 5yr venture into these very cool plants... I broke most of the rules of,  you can't do that with autos... all except cloning, that's true, waste of time.... hahaha.  no reveg, duh uh..
> 
> ...




Hello mate how are you.. I'm Mac I've been on few times but will be posting more over the next while. I grow autos and only autos at the minute. I'm lookin into the cloning techniques also. I'm.looking forward to see your work autos are more capable than alot think if treated accordingly. I don't really like talkin numbers. I grow for myself and gift away any extra. But I love smoke my brains out all day long. I eat it make all sorts of stuff out of it. Goin build a lab and start seeing what I can make. My background is engineering this saved my life so now I give them the best life I can. My space is 208ft² I run 26ltr root pots living home made soil. I run 2x ts3000 2x 315w 4k cmh and a 630w led bar light (1mx1.2m) one the 2.9ionml lol 3 t8 ac infinity in a custom setup with condinsator. Kingspan 100mm all round and the room was based off a fridge for like a butcher as I thought it be the best at holding the heat and everything consistent once set. Day Nd nyt temps change by less than 0.5° and im running on next to nothin so big lights. I.will get pics and videos up. I'm just waitin on this post man with my new light Nd few bits of 8" duct to get her tied away. N one more sheet of moisture board as I broke my last one and need to finish the room lol. YouTube channel i been playing with the idea. On aye forgot my whole room is WiFi so can control change everything even water from anywhere in world even fill my res and im living soil so don't ph or anythin only lst. I just got seeds there so have I think 60 odd auto strains (some doubles as two companies do same strain) i have 2 frosted gelato 2 gsc 2 black domina and 2 blueberry mango and 1 Mexican Airlines. At the minute is there any strains ud recommend??? Really looking forward to get chatting lad


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 9, 2022)

Damnt one of my Zkittles didn't make it. Fking bird got to it. Now I'm really pissed. I see dead birds in my future.
Fking Mockingbird. Texas State Bird. I can't kill it the law says. Me thinks it will be a suicide.


----------



## Carty (Apr 18, 2022)

MAC420 I look forward to meeting a new auto friend.  your setup sounds amazing and what many of us dream of..
gonna be nice when you get a thread going and we can see your method of madness.. hope you'll be sharing..
I've been trying a lot of different autos..  Mephisto makes decent gear, stay away from Weedseedsexpress for sure, seeds are crap..  I have a buddy who owns Berserk Autos that are amazing.  he used Grape Dosi Breath by RocBud as the daddy and great genetics for moms.  Running his Forgotten Cookies III x GDB and it is frosty as heck even with me bleaching them a bit with my new light to close.  



WeedHopper said:


> Damnt one of my Zkittles didn't make it. Fking bird got to it. Now I'm really pissed. I see dead birds in my future.
> Fking Mockingbird. Texas State Bird. I can't kill it the law says. Me thinks it will be a suicide.



Um, they are known for bad depression, they say it's caused by them eating weed.. so yeah,  suicidal for sure.  hahaha.

Man that sucks.  I see you in your garage building little 1ft chicken wire setups to cover your plants..  I think if you use
a 2 liter bottle, wrap the chicken wire around the top 3/4 of it and walla,  Suicide Prevention at it's best....


----------



## Carty (Apr 18, 2022)

Well, lets see what things look like in the tent now that I've raised the light a bit.  Amazing what just a foot does.

I removed the long wires that come with it as hangers, used the clips only to attach to 4 yoyo hangers..  pulled the
light up all the way and walla.   set it at 75% power and gonna run it at that for now see how things go.. plants are a
bit bleached but are improving ...  next batch will do better I'm sure, just a learning curve, again... lol

Let's raise the light up and see if we can prevent the plants from bleaching... 





Light will still go up another few inches..  just need to trim up the excess rope from the yoyo hangers..




I run 2 fans, 1 bounces off the light while the other blows down onto the plants on low speed...




Berserk Autos on the left will soon be filling my tents.. thanks bro




Temps and humidity are looking very nice...






 GOOD NIGHT


----------



## Carty (Apr 18, 2022)

Just a few shots so we can see if things change in a week..






Let's go Berserk









And why do I love Berserk Autos... right here is why





Gambian F7 and these ladies stink to high heaven, are suffering from being in 1gal pots and are also a bit bleached by the new light being to close..  yup, I did everything I could to punish these ladies...  sometimes ya gotta test things.. I learned my regular method is the right one for me and not to stray ever again...


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 18, 2022)

Looking good Carty.
Got one of your Gabagoos at 2 weeks from seed looking good. As you know the other one was lost to high winds in a storm.
And I have a Zkittles Auto that made it too.





						Autos mother natures way
					

That's one thing I've never tried to grow. Might put 'em on my bucket list.  I did autos last year outdoors not much of a yield maybe 1 1/2 zip per plant dry weight, But smoke was tasty




					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## Mac420 (Apr 18, 2022)

Carty said:


> MAC420 I look forward to meeting a new auto friend.  your setup sounds amazing and what many of us dream of..
> gonna be nice when you get a thread going and we can see your method of madness.. hope you'll be sharing..
> I've been trying a lot of different autos..  Mephisto makes decent gear, stay away from Weedseedsexpress for sure, seeds are crap..  I have a buddy who owns Berserk Autos that are amazing.  he used Grape Dosi Breath by RocBud as the daddy and great genetics for moms.  Running his Forgotten Cookies III x GDB and it is frosty as heck even with me bleaching them a bit with my new light to close.
> 
> ...



Alryt buddy yes its amazing making new friends with same interests. This is my own little youtokiea haha and I will 100% be sharing new thread is coming i am just finishing off few.bits and get new camera. But this is a little taste of what I build the last 6 week from scratch.  Anyway maphesto I haven't actually tryed yet which is a surprise. I.have tryed ALOT of company's but only use one supplier. Mostly stick to barneys farm FASTBUDS Dutch passion. And bakery seed co ( I've been very surprised with tbh. Personally. Really lookin forward to watching your post.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 18, 2022)

yer killing’ it Amigo!


----------



## DavidfromMichigan (Apr 19, 2022)

Mac420 said:


> Hello mate how are you.. I'm Mac I've been on few times but will be posting more over the next while. I grow autos and only autos at the minute. I'm lookin into the cloning techniques also. I'm.looking forward to see your work autos are more capable than alot think if treated accordingly. I don't really like talkin numbers. I grow for myself and gift away any extra. But I love smoke my brains out all day long. I eat it make all sorts of stuff out of it. Goin build a lab and start seeing what I can make. My background is engineering this saved my life so now I give them the best life I can. My space is 208ft² I run 26ltr root pots living home made soil. I run 2x ts3000 2x 315w 4k cmh and a 630w led bar light (1mx1.2m) one the 2.9ionml lol 3 t8 ac infinity in a custom setup with condinsator. Kingspan 100mm all round and the room was based off a fridge for like a butcher as I thought it be the best at holding the heat and everything consistent once set. Day Nd nyt temps change by less than 0.5° and im running on next to nothin so big lights. I.will get pics and videos up. I'm just waitin on this post man with my new light Nd few bits of 8" duct to get her tied away. N one more sheet of moisture board as I broke my last one and need to finish the room lol. YouTube channel i been playing with the idea. On aye forgot my whole room is WiFi so can control change everything even water from anywhere in world even fill my res and im living soil so don't ph or anythin only lst. I just got seeds there so have I think 60 odd auto strains (some doubles as two companies do same strain) i have 2 frosted gelato 2 gsc 2 black domina and 2 blueberry mango and 1 Mexican Airlines. At the minute is there any strains ud recommend??? Really looking forward to get chatting lad


Fuckn A right.  Sounds like you got it locked down tight. So many new strains.  They all sound so yummy.  Frosted Gelato..I mean can I put it in my cereal.


----------



## Carty (Apr 20, 2022)

Mac420 said:


> Alryt buddy yes its amazing making new friends with same interests. This is my own little youtokiea haha and I will 100% be sharing new thread is coming i am just finishing off few.bits and get new camera. But this is a little taste of what I build the last 6 week from scratch.  Anyway maphesto I haven't actually tryed yet which is a surprise. I.have tryed ALOT of company's but only use one supplier. Mostly stick to barneys farm FASTBUDS Dutch passion. And bakery seed co ( I've been very surprised with tbh. Personally. Really lookin forward to watching your post.
> View attachment 294215


Yeah, wow is an understatement right chere.. what a beautiful setup, the man rocks it hard.  I got turned onto Mephisto by a buddy who used to get them at an auction then send to me.  Used it to make a few crosses..
check out a really underated strain I've grown called "Kush Van Stitch" by breeder Stitch, pretty sure Herbies used to carry it.  LR #2 x OG Kush.  He must of used a big OG because them ladies got big in just a 3gal pot.. 

My next seeds to start will be..




Grape Dosi Breath is his breeding male by Roc Bud is:  (Dosidos X Ogkb) X Grape Rolex Auto 

Dark Jedi by Brother Mendel's is:  _Baby Yoda OG (Winner 2020 AAOG International Grow Off) x Black Label Cookies II_
 ..  
Thanks for tuning it, very early start atm so not much to see.. almost a week in.. hehe.



bigsur51 said:


> yer killing’ it Amigo!



Thank you as always my friend..  things are getting better fast that's for sure.  I think the soil I bought this last time messed me up to as I'm seeing weird def I've not seen in some time.  of course, HTG had no Roots Organics today, so it's back to Strawberry Fields.  Luckily my buddy buys so much soil from a feed store, they give him a deal now so instead of $28 a bag, $15.  yeah..  so getting 2 tomorrow..  

Took Agoo over to him tonight and back to getting serious about rocking these autos...  
Oh,,  went over to my buddy Atilla's tonight..   he's growing out a few autos, Gambian F7.




More to come soon...


----------



## Mac420 (Apr 20, 2022)

HAPPY 420 MOFOOOOOSSSS I.HOPE EVERYONE IS SMOKING UP TODAY YEEEPPPPAAA  KEEP ER LIT!!


----------



## ness (Apr 20, 2022)

Carty said:


> Just a few shots so we can see if things change in a week..
> 
> View attachment 294191
> 
> ...



Looking great Carty the pistil are looking yummy.


----------

